# Chaos Götter?



## Blackstorm666 (20. Juni 2008)

Kann mir einer beantworten warum es derzeit nur tzeenth anhänger gibt ???und warum es nicht von jedem gott ein klasse gibt ???

und was der auserkorene des theenth ist tank magier kreiger dd hab da nich nich viel rauskriegen könn


----------



## Sempai02 (20. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer beantworten warum es derzeit nur tzeenth anhänger gibt ???und warum es nicht von jedem gott ein klasse gibt ???
> 
> und was der auserkorene des theenth ist tank magier kreiger dd hab da nich nich viel rauskriegen könn



1. Slaanesh ist nicht jugendfrei genug, Khorne (anscheinend) zu blutig und Nurgle zu abartig,deswegen scheint es Tzeentch zu geben.

2. Der Auserkorene soll der Chaostank sein.

3. Bitte sag mir, dass du dich mit deiner Schreibweise und den Satzzeichen im Forum verirrt hast. Man kann halt mal WAR mit WoW verwechseln.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> 1. Slaanesh ist nicht jugendfrei genug, Khorne (anscheinend) zu blutig und Nurgle zu abartig,deswegen scheint es Tzeentch zu geben.
> 
> 2. Der Auserkorene soll der Chaostank sein.
> 
> 3. Bitte sag mir, dass du dich mit deiner Schreibweise und den Satzzeichen im Forum verirrt hast. Man kann halt mal WAR mit WoW verwechseln.



Wie meinst du das mit nicht Jugendfrei genug oder zu Blutig ich mein die solten nicht einfach ein großen teil der Chaosgeschichte Streichen außerdem gibt es ja trozdem noch zb nurgle anhänger im spiel als npc


----------



## Moagim (20. Juni 2008)

Logischerweise ist der mit der Plattenrüstung derjenige der die Tankrolle bekommt.

Warum es nicht von jedem eine Klasse gibt ist eigentlich ganz einfach....
Würde man das gesamte Chaos einbauen wäre das enorm viel was ZWINGEND rein muss, so wie es jetzt ist können sie es in Stücken servieren.
Auserdem wie willst du denn einen Glaubwürdigen Krieg (die Story dazu) konstruieren wenn gleich das ungeteilte Chaos einmarschiert?

Da wären Orks und DE gar nicht mehr als Verbündete nötig.

Man musste sich also ersteinmal auf EINE Chaos Seite festlegen
Khorne= keine Magier = fällt weg
Slaanesh = ein ganzes Reich (5 Zonen) die alle auf dem Gott der Perversion beruhen, und deren Aussehen sich entsprechend darstellen muß? = Halloooo Jugendschutz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bleiben nur Nurgle und Tzeentch
Nurgle=Verfaulend, vermodernd, schleimig, stinkend....
Tzeentch=Angst und Schrecken, Der Wandler der Wege, nichts ist konstant = Chaos.....als "Alptraumfraktion" perfekt. Orks sind die "Haudraufs" und die DE die "Sadisten" alle 3 Seiten ergänzen sich.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Logischerweise ist der mit der Plattenrüstung derjenige der die Tankrolle bekommt.
> 
> Warum es nicht von jedem eine Klasse gibt ist eigentlich ganz einfach....
> Würde man das gesamte Chaos einbauen wäre das enorm viel was ZWINGEND rein muss, so wie es jetzt ist können sie es in Stücken servieren.
> ...




Ja gut mit slaneesh kann man so viel verändern das es zum jugendschutz passt oda das spiel ab 16 rausbring

und khorne hat magier !

und trozdem find ich 1 gott zu wenig auswahl vorallemdann weil tzeenth nicht der bekanteste ist sondern eher Khorne


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> und khorne hat magier !


das ist eine lüge und  dafür gehört dein schädel an den thron des Blutgottes ! *verzei mir Sigmar mein Herr, ich werde mich selbst für diese Ketzerei Geißeln* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (20. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Ja gut mit slaneesh kann man so viel verändern das es zum jugendschutz passt oda das spiel ab 16 rausbring
> 
> und khorne hat magier !
> 
> und trozdem find ich 1 gott zu wenig auswahl vorallemdann weil tzeenth nicht der bekanteste ist sondern eher Khorne



Khorne und Magier = Schwachsinn (Das war eigentlich der Hauptgrund warum es nicht Khorne als Chaosfraktion wurde)

Nein man kann mit Slaanesh nicht einfach irgendwas ändern -.- das hier ist nich WoW wo man einfach mal umdichten kann!

GW hat hier sehr deutlich die Daumenschrauben angesetzt. Was DIE vorgegeben haben DAS zählt. Chaosgötter umdichten = gibt es nicht.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> DAS IST EINE LÜGE UND DAFÜR GEHÖRT DEIN SCHÄDEL AN DEN THRON DES BLUTGOTTES *verzei mir Sigmar mein Herr, ich werde mich selbst für diese Ketzerei Geißeln*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nein Khorne Hat magier und zwar diesen Blutmagus keine Ahnung wie der genau heist aber Khorne hat magier !!!!!!


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Nein Khorne Hat magier und zwar diesen Blutmagus keine Ahnung wie der genau heist aber Khorne hat magier !!!!!!


 Wie bitte ? zeige mir beweise in Form von Bildern oder einer Quelle sonst glaub ich dir nicht.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Wie bitte ? zeige mir beweise in Form von Bildern oder einer Quelle sonst glaub ich dir nicht.




Gut ok für dich werd ich in der nächsten zeit einen Blutmagier ausfindig machen


----------



## Moagim (20. Juni 2008)

http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Khorne

*Magier im Zeichen des Herren des Krieges gibt es keine.** Er verabscheut die Zauberkünste,* er toleriert jedoch Artefakte wie Magische Rüstungen oder Waffen, welche seinen Durst nach Blut und Zerstörung stillen. Werkzeuge der Vernichtung sind sie in den Händen der fähigsten Krieger des Chaos, jenen mit dem Mal des Khorne.

Bring jetzt bitte nicht Magier des ungeteilten Chaos mit Khorne durcheinander. Es gibt Magier des ungeteilten Chaos (bei Spielen wie Dawn of WAR) die Blutdämonen beschwören.
Das sind aber KEINE Khorne Magier!


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. Juni 2008)

Nein es gibt eine Khorne magier er zaubert im zeichen des blutgottes


----------



## Moagim (20. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Nein es gibt eine Khorne magier er zaubert im zeichen des blutgottes



Link angeben, nicht nur einfach irgend etwas behaupten.


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

.. Das will ich sehn,  Khorne und Magier..


----------



## Skargork (20. Juni 2008)

Also sowas habsch auch noch nie gehört O.O

Naja Khorne vermisse ich nicht wirklich, gibt wie gesagt genug wo der vorzeige Gott eingebracht wird. Jugendschutz war klar das sowas kommt hätte mich halt nur auch Slaanesh Anbeter gefreut. Am meisten stört mich halt das Nurgle nicht spielbar ist, so nen dicker fetter stinkender Fettkloss das wäre es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## D132 (20. Juni 2008)

Skargork schrieb:


> Also sowas habsch auch noch nie gehört O.O
> 
> Naja Khorne vermisse ich nicht wirklich, gibt wie gesagt genug wo der vorzeige Gott eingebracht wird. Jugendschutz war klar das sowas kommt hätte mich halt nur auch Slaanesh Anbeter gefreut. Am meisten stört mich halt das Nurgle nicht spielbar ist, so nen dicker fetter stinkender Fettkloss das wäre es
> 
> ...


Ja ich währe auch lieber für unser Väterchen aber man kann ja nicht alles haben.


----------



## sybarith (20. Juni 2008)

ja es gibt hier und da mal etwas vereinzeltes. aber solche magier sind die absolute ausnahme und weit weg vom normalen standard. daher würde es einfach nicht passen.

wer etwas über einen magier lesen will, der sich khorne verschrieben hat, sollte sich den zweiten band vom "Letzten Jäger" zulegen da gibt es einen magier der sich khorne verschrieben hat und einen blutdämon von seiner verbannung befreit.

ansonsten hätte ich mich als slaaneshanhänger gefreut, wenn ich meinem ausgewählten chaosgott dienen könnte.


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Moment das ist dann aber kein Magier der seine Kräfte/Fähigkeiten von Khorne bezieht.

Ein Magier der sich dem Chaos verschrieben hat um einen Dämon zu befreien ist etwas anderes.
Es gibt ja Magier des ungeteilten Chaos die Dämonen beschwören können....solang der Gott zustimmt.
Dämonen sind an sich magische Wesen die Fähigkeiten "weiterleiten" können.

Ein Mensch der von einem Dämon "gesteuert" wird erscheint einem vielleicht als "Magier" das ist aber eigentlich der Dämon.
Falls ein abtrünniger Magier einen Dämon befreien will ( auch wenn es ein Blutdämon ist) ist er kein Magier des Khorne.
Er hat sich sein magisches Wissen erarbeitet und setzt es zu bösen/dunklen Zwecken ein...die Magie kommt aber nicht von Khorne.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Moment das ist dann aber kein Magier der seine Kräfte/Fähigkeiten von Khorne bezieht.
> 
> Ein Magier der sich dem Chaos verschrieben hat um einen Dämon zu befreien ist etwas anderes.
> Es gibt ja Magier des ungeteilten Chaos die Dämonen beschwören können....solang der Gott zustimmt.
> ...


Doch es gibt manche Magier die die Kräfte aus Khorne´s Kraft beziehen nartürlich nicht so stark wie ein Tzeenth magier aber man kann ihn als magier ansehen,weil er erweist die typischen merkmale auf
Khorne zeichen
schwacher körper
geistig begabt
Geschult in der magie


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Doch es gibt manche Magier die die Kräfte aus Khorne´s Kraft beziehen nartürlich nicht so stark wie ein Tzeenth magier aber man kann ihn als magier ansehen,weil er erweist die typischen merkmale auf
> Khorne zeichen
> schwacher körper
> geistig begabt
> Geschult in der magie



Könntest du jetzt endlich einmal einen Link oder ein Bild, eine QUELLE angeben anstatt einfach Behauptungen aus der Luft zu greifen.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Könntest du jetzt endlich einmal einen Link oder ein Bild, eine QUELLE angeben anstatt einfach Behauptungen aus der Luft zu greifen.



Ja mach ich die nächsten tage noch aba ich hab jetzt keine lust mehr ne internet reschersche durchzuführen


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Ja mach ich die nächsten tage noch aba ich hab jetzt keine lust mehr ne internet reschersche durchzuführen



Warum? Wenn du es doch ganz sicher weißt  das es einen Khorne Magier gibt, dann mußt du doch nichts recherchieren (=lange Suche)
Du spielst das Table Top, dann zitiere doch das Armeebuch in dem der Khorne Magier vorkommt (das mußt da ja wenigstens dort gelesen haben, falls du nicht selbst einen besitzt)


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Warum? Wenn du es doch ganz sicher weißt  das es einen Khorne Magier gibt, dann mußt du doch nichts recherchieren (=lange Suche)
> Du spielst das Table Top, dann zitiere doch das Armeebuch in dem der Khorne Magier vorkommt (das mußt da ja wenigstens dort gelesen haben, falls du nicht selbst einen besitzt)



Nun um dieses Model im www zu finden braucht es eine längerer suche und ich habe das Chaos armee buch nicht weil ich selber chaos nicht spiele nur ich hab mir mal das armee buck angeguckt und den khorne magier auch in einem spiel gesehen


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Nun um dieses Model im www zu finden braucht es eine längerer suche und ich habe das Chaos armee buch nicht weil ich selber chaos nicht spiele nur ich hab mir mal das armee buck angeguckt und den khorne magier auch in einem spiel gesehen


http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Khorne
hier bitte das warhammer fantasy lexicanum und das was es zu Khorne sagt. Lies doch bitte allen hier mal vor was unter "Diener des Khorne" steht


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Khorne
> hier bitte das warhammer fantasy lexicanum und das was es zu Khorne sagt. Lies doch bitte allen hier mal vor was unter "Diener des Khorne" steht



Jo das ist sehr autentisch dennoch bin ich der meinung das es ein zuaber des Khornes gibt mhh... ich werd mich mal genauer informiern und ein paar sachen nochmal nach lesen


----------



## Salute (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Jo das ist sehr autentisch dennoch bin ich der meinung das es ein zuaber des Khornes gibt mhh... ich werd mich mal genauer informiern und ein paar sachen nochmal nach lesen




Vielleicht solltest du dir doch lieber eingestehen, dass es Menschen gibt, die etwas mehr Plan von der Materie haben als du. 

Dein trotziges Verhalten wird dem Klischee deines Alters dadurch nur gerecht.

MfG


----------



## Zez (21. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele leider kein Tabletop - geht mir (noch) zu stark auf den Geldbeutel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotzdem, als ich von den 4 Götter gehört habe, war mir der Gott der Lust am liebsten - Killermaschienen mit totalen Perversionen - das hätte ich gerne gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was ihr nun sagt, das die Anhänger dementsprechend aussehen, verstehe ich, warum sie nicht Slaanesh (das war doch der Gott der Lust + Perversionen oder?) genommen haben ...


----------



## Kalyptus (21. Juni 2008)

Salute schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir doch lieber eingestehen, dass es Menschen gibt, die etwas mehr Plan von der Materie haben als du.
> 
> Dein trotziges Verhalten wird dem Klischee deines Alters dadurch nur gerecht.
> 
> MfG



Volle Zustimmung !!


----------



## Nethraniel (21. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ein Table-Top-Veteran der WHFB seit der 3ten Edition kennt... von Blutmagiern im dienste Khornes hab ich noch nie was gehört...

Vielleicht verwechselt da wer was mit den Fleischern der Ogerfraktion...


----------



## tiXo (21. Juni 2008)

Ich spiele seit nun mehr 5 Jahren das Gw Tabletop Warhammer Fantasy, und ich kann dir versichern, das Khorne Magie verabscheut. Es gibt Rivalitäten unter den Chaosgöttern. Es gibt ein geplänkel untereinander, sie bekämpfen sich gegenseitig wenn ihnen danach ist.

Khorne steht hierbei seinem Erzfein Tzeentch gegenüber.             

Das andere Paar ist :    Nurgle  <---> Slaanesh

Punkt 2 : 

Zitat:
Khorne verachtet Zauberei und Magie, lediglich magische Rüstungen und Waffen werden nicht verschmäht, so lange sie dem Blutvergießen in seinem Namen dienlich sind. Es gibt _*keine Zauberer*_, die Khorne anbeten ­ ein Champion des Khorne ist stets die Verkörperung eines Kriegers, der seine Gegner von Angesicht zu Angesicht bekämpft, statt sie feige aus der Entfernung mit magischen Geschossen zu zerfetzen.

Quelle: http://www.warhammer.de/


----------



## wildshadow (21. Juni 2008)

wollt nur kurz wissen was isn "cult magus of khorne"?
Tome of Corruption
Page: 68 
ka  hab nix mit gw am hut nur gegooglt wollt mich nicht einmischen is nur ne frage....
vllt hat ja einer von euch so ein armeebuch zu haus....


----------



## Pente (21. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mich ja echt fast am Boden gekugelt vor Lachen. Mehr davon bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So um dem ganzen Unwissen mal ein Ende zu bereiten:

1. An Slaanesh wird mal grundlegend garnichts geändert. Die Story / Idee gehört Games Workshop und das Spiel und dessen Umsetzung *muss* ihren Anforderungen und Vorstellungen entsprechen. Die Entwickler (EA Mythic) kann hier also nicht einfach nach Lust und Laune die Warhammer Geschichte nach ihren Wünschen umschreiben nur damit ein paar Kinder das bekommen was sie wollen.

2. Wie bereits oft erwähnt wurde Khorne und Magie sind zwei grundlegend verschiedene Dinge. Man sollte immer bedenken, dass WAR auf einer 25 Jahre alten Geschichte basiert und es hier wirklich mehr als genug Hintergrundmaterial gibt das man zur Beweisführung seiner Behauptungen heranziehen kann und auch muss. Wenn du also über mehrere Posts hinweg immer wieder versprichst einen Link zu deinem "Khorne Magier" zu posten wirkt es spätestens beim 3. mal eher lächerlich. Man muss dann auch einfach mal eingestehen können im Unrecht zu sein und gut ist.

3. Die Chaosgötter werden, wie bereits schon offziell mehrfach bestätigt, alle ihren Platz in der Chaoshauptstadt finden. Dort wird jeder Gott gebührend geehrt. Auf Spielbare Klassen der anderen Götter wird man noch eine lange Zeit warten müssen. Fans des Chaos werden aber auf keinen Fall zu kurz kommen und ich denke doch ihr werdet von der Pracht der Chaosstadt überwältigt sein.


Grundlegend geb ich einfach mal zu bedenken, dass WAR nicht WoW ist. WAR hat eine sehr sehr lange Vergangenheit und es gibt selbst für Tabletop Fans immer wieder neues zu entdecken und Dinge zu sehen / lesen die sie noch nicht kannten. Das ist auch ein Teil der die Faszination an WAR ausmacht, es ist eben nie aus, nie zuende und man weiss nie 100%ig alles. Dennoch sollte man bedenken, dass das Spiel klare Vorgaben und Richtlinien hat die GW vorgibt und genausowenig wie wir jemals weibliche Grünhäuter zu sehen bekommen werden wir auch niemals Khorne Magier sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:QYTXE...cd=18&gl=de

Tzeentch als Intrigant nutzt die anderen Götter aus...daher tauchen auch deren Anhänger im Spiel überhaupt auf.

@wildshadow
du meinst vermutlich die Khorne Kultisten

http://www.warhammer.de/
offizielle Gamesworkshop Seite  keine Khorne Magier

der Blutgott

Zeichen des Khornehorne ist der Blutgott, Herr der Schädel, unter den Stämmen aus dem Norden auch bekannt als Arkhar oder Kharnath und unter einer Vielzahl anderer Namen. Er wird als wütender, tobender Gott gesehen, der eine barbarische Stärke und gnadenlose Kampffähigkeiten besitzt. Er belohnt Mut, fähigen Umgang mit Waffen und Eroberungen.

In den wenigen Abbildungen, die von Khorne existieren, wird er als muskelbepacktes, tierköpfiges Wesen dargestellt, welches auf einem massiven bronzenen Thron sitzt, der auf einem Berg von Schädeln steht, von denen man sagt, es seien die Schädel derer, die von seinen Champions abgeschlachtet wurden, als auch die Schädel seiner Anhänger, die im Kampf gefallen sind. An seinen Thron angekettet sind rasende Bluthunde, und in verbotenen Texten steht geschrieben, dass seine Anhänger ihn bitten können, diese gnadenlosen Jäger auf den Feind zu hetzen, besonders auf jene Gegner, die sich weigern im offenen Kampf anzutreten.

Ein Moloch des KhorneEs gibt keine Tempel und nur wenig fest vorgeschriebene Zeremonien in seinem Namen, denn er ist der Gott des Krieges, und ihm wird auf dem Schlachtfeld gehuldigt. Die einzig bekannte Widmung ist der Blutrünstige Schlachtruf seiner Anhänger ­ "Blut für den Blutgott!".

In den Weiten der Chaoswüste gibt es jedoch einige, die Khaine huldigen, dem Herr des Mordes, und manche Scholasten debattieren, ob es sich bei diesem häretischen und gefährliches Subjekt um ein schwächeres Wesen mit eigenem Willen handelt oder ob Khaine nur ein anderer Name für Khorne ist.

Khorne verachtet Zauberei und Magie, lediglich magische Rüstungen und Waffen werden nicht verschmäht, so lange sie dem Blutvergießen in seinem Namen dienlich sind. Es gibt keine Zauberer, die Khorne anbeten ­ ein Champion des Khorne ist stets die Verkörperung eines Kriegers, der seine Gegner von Angesicht zu Angesicht bekämpft, statt sie feige aus der Entfernung mit magischen Geschossen zu zerfetzen.
Champion des Khorne
Khorne Champion

Die Axt ist die bevorzugte Waffe der Anhänger des Khorne. Ein weiteres geläufiges Merkmal seiner Anhänger ist das Halsband des Khorne, ein massiver schmiedeeiserner Ring, der um den Nacken getragen wird und die Halsbänder der Bluthunde imitiert.

Champions des Khorne sind unberechenbare Kämpfer, denn sie glauben, dass ein Tag ohne Blutvergießen im Namen Khornes ein verschwendeter Tag ist. Aus diesem Grund fallen sie auch über Freunde her, besonders dann, wenn es schwer ist einen würdigen Gegner zu finden. Khornes Champions dulden keine Konkurrenz, außer wenn sie glauben, dass ihr Gott sie für einen größeren Kampf zusammengeführt hat. Daher endet ein Zusammentreffen zweier Champions meist in einem Blutvergießen und dem Tod eines oder beider Champions.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juni 2008)

Mein Gott,ich hatte Recht. Blackstorm ist im falschen Forum gelandet:
- Er will anscheinend die Story von Warhammer dem Spiel anpassen -> WoW
- Er schreibt mit unsinnigen Absätzen und mit zu vielen Satzzeichen -> WoW
- Er hat von der Story nicht viel Ahnung -> WoW

*Schiebt Black zurück zu dem Spiel, dass seine ganze,gewachsene Story dem letzten Hinterwäldler anpasst.


----------



## Levitan5666 (21. Juni 2008)

Hi


soweit ich weis würd es 3 Skillungen geben und zwar...

Pfad der Zänkerei:Wer sich für diesen Pfad entscheidet würd zum reinen DD der mit einer 2-handwaffe drauf schlägt.

Pfad der Vergeltung:Wer sich für diesen Pfad entscheidet würd zum Tank.

Pfad der Zwietracht:Wer sich für diesen Pafd entscheidet würd zum DD mit besonderen Kräft, die den Feind manipulieren.


MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Meine Quelle:  http://www.war-europe.com/#/careers/?caree...sen&lang=de


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Levitan5666 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> soweit ich weis würd es 3 Skillungen geben und zwar...
> ...



Jetzt kommt der nächste der auf den Zug aufspringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lies das: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45656

Habe es da schon ausführlich erklärt


Kommt endlich von eurer blödsinnigen WoW Einteilung weg. Chosen = IMMER ein Tank. Du hast NICHT die Wahl ihn zu einem DD zu machen.
Ihr scheint gar nicht zu merken WAS ihr da schreibt.....2 von 3 Pfaden eines Tanks machen ihn zum DD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 irgenwie......Leute so blind kann man doch gar nicht sein.
Dann hätten sie keine Tanks entwerfen müssen.


----------



## Nethraniel (21. Juni 2008)

wildshadow schrieb:


> wollt nur kurz wissen was isn "cult magus of khorne"?
> Tome of Corruption
> Page: 68
> ka  hab nix mit gw am hut nur gegooglt wollt mich nicht einmischen is nur ne frage....
> vllt hat ja einer von euch so ein armeebuch zu haus....


Der Cult Magus ist üblicherweise der spirituelle Anführer eines Chaoskultes, der noch nicht in die echten Ränge der Chaosanhänger aufgestiegen ist und in Städten des Imperiums operiert. Der Cult Magus ist in der Lage Dämonenpakte abzuschließen und somit sich und seinen Anhängern gewisse dämonische Kräfte zu verleihen, die mit einem entsprechenden Preis bezahlt werden müssen.
Diese Pakte sind nicht mit Magie zu verwechseln.

Wesen die dem Blutgott geweiht sind und sein Mal tragen, können keine Magier sein.


----------



## Ares 1887 (21. Juni 2008)

In allen Belangen kann ich nur tiXo und co recht geben, es gibt KEINE Magier unter Khornes anhängern.

Dennoch darf ich tiXo nun mal ärgern:



tiXo schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit nun mehr 5 Jahren das Gw Tabletop *Warhammer Fantasy*, ...



Wie bitte? Was ist denn Warhammer Fantasy? Das Spiel kenne ich leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heißt einfach nur Warhammer, das andere heißt Warhammer 40.000 und ich wage zu behaupten, dass wh40k auch Fantasy ist.
Wenn ich mich jedoch irre, zeige mir ein Beweis Bild, wo steht, dass Warhammer, Warhammer fantasy heißt.

edit: Blackstorm666, halt endlich die Klappe, deine "reschersche" is fürn Arsch, du hast in diesem Thread genug Informationen bekommen, die wahrer sind als der scheiss den du über Khorne kennst.


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Juni 2008)

Ares schrieb:


> edit: Blackstorm666, halt endlich die Klappe, deine "reschersche" is fürn Arsch, du hast in diesem Thread genug Informationen bekommen, die wahrer sind als der scheiss den du über Khorne kennst.



hm und du glaubst durch beleidigungen gibt er ruhe?Das erreicht doch nur das gegenteil wenn du so mit anderen leuten redest.


----------



## Auylio (21. Juni 2008)

Ares schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Was ist denn Warhammer Fantasy? Das Spiel kenne ich leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Jungs von GW benutzen (zumindeszt bei uns) auch den Anhang "Fantasy", da es anscheinend Leute gibt die an WH40k denken wenn man nur Warhammer benutzt.
Das ist einfach nur ein Zusatzausdruck.


----------



## Nethraniel (21. Juni 2008)

Ares schrieb:


> Wie bitte? Was ist denn Warhammer Fantasy? Das Spiel kenne ich leider nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


[klugscheißmodus]
Wenn man mal ganz genau ist und nach der Bezeichnung von Games Workshop Ltd. UK geht, dann heißt das eine Warhammer 40.000 und das andere Warhammer Fantasy Battles, oder kurz WH40k und WHFB.
[/klugscheißmodus]


----------



## Ares 1887 (21. Juni 2008)

Auylio schrieb:


> Die Jungs von GW benutzen (zumindeszt bei uns) auch den Anhang "Fantasy", da es anscheinend Leute gibt die an WH40k denken wenn man nur Warhammer benutzt.
> Das ist einfach nur ein Zusatzausdruck.



Ist mir neu das sie das benutzen. Geh mal bitte in einen GW Laden und sag, "Ich hätte gern einen Warhammer Fantasy Regelbuch"


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Juni 2008)

Ares schrieb:


> Ist mir neu das sie das benutzen. Geh mal bitte in einen GW Laden und sag, "Ich hätte gern einen Warhammer Fantasy Regelbuch"




Ich wette sie würden einen weiter helfen  können, wenn man das sagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (21. Juni 2008)

Ares schrieb:


> Ist mir neu das sie das benutzen. Geh mal bitte in einen GW Laden und sag, "Ich hätte gern einen Warhammer Fantasy Regelbuch"



Ja vielleicht nicht bei euch, bei uns ist das so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juni 2008)

Ich muss zugeben,dass ich auch seit 10 Jahren den Ausdruck "Warhammer Fantasy" oft benutze,um dies von "Warhammer 40k" abzugrenzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (21. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben,dass ich auch seit 10 Jahren den Ausdruck "Warhammer Fantasy" oft benutze,um dies von "Warhammer 40k" abzugrenzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genauso geht es mir auch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dagegen höre ich "Warhammer Fantasy *Battles*" sehr viel seltener.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juni 2008)

Mordenai schrieb:


> Genauso geht es mir auch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solange man nicht ankommt mit "Ich hätte gerne ein WoW Regelbuch". Da wäre letztens einer in meinem Stammladen fast gelyncht worden,wobei das nur ein Versehen war. Aber alleine schon die Tatsache,Warhammer mit WoW zu verwechseln, hätte fast Volksunruhen ausgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

So
bevor ich hier noch öfter Beleidigt oder geflamte werde lasse ich einfach meine Fronten fallen und sage ihr habt Recht es gibt kein Khorne Magier


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juni 2008)

Du brauchst nich pampig zu sein,aber es ist nunmal so.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Du brauchst nich pampig zu sein,aber es ist nunmal so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Was zur Hölle ist "pampig" ?????


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist "pampig" ?????



"Pampig" - ein Ausdruck, den nur die alten Leute über 20 benutzen - heißt "beleidigt/eingeschnappt".

PS: Bin ich mit 23 Jahren wirklich schon so alt,dass ich Worte benutze,die man unter 20 nicht merh versteht?


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist "pampig" ?????



So wird eine Ausdrucksweise bezeichnet.

Es hat nichts mit Pampers zu tun, sondern bezeichnet jemanden der sich eingeschnappt oder frech oder "knatschig"oder maulend oder jammernd ausdrückt.

@sempai02
Wenn der Ausdruck der jüngeren Generation nicht mehr bekannt ist auweia.......(Wie das klingt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jüngere Generation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich komm mir mit 24 richtig alt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> So wird eine Ausdrucksweise bezeichnet.
> 
> Es hat nichts mit Pampers zu tun, sondern bezeichnet jemanden der sich eingeschnappt oder frech oder "knatschig"oder maulend oder jammernd ausdrückt.
> 
> ...



Ne also pamping sagt niemand mehr


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn nun pamping schon wieder? Ich bin zwar auch erst 16... aber pampig sagt mir trotzdem was und ich hör's auch hin und wieder mal. :/
Bin ich wirklich der einzigste der pampig noch deuten kann ? ;x


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun pamping schon wieder? Ich bin zwar auch erst 16... aber pampig sagt mir trotzdem was und ich hör's auch hin und wieder mal. :/
> Bin ich wirklich der einzigste der pampig noch deuten kann ? ;x



Scheint so XD


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Keine Ahnung was du daran so lustig findest, jedoch find ich es eher traurig das der Vokabular immer weiter schrumpft. ._.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du daran so lustig findest, jedoch find ich es eher traurig das der Vokabular immer weiter schrumpft. ._.



Nenene es werden neue wörter erfunden und alte wörter gehen zu der vergangenheit


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Nenene es werden neue wörter erfunden und alte wörter gehen zu der vergangenheit


WIe weit gehen sie denn bis zur Vergangenheit? ^^"


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> WIe weit gehen sie denn bis zur Vergangenheit? ^^"



sehr sehr weit ^^

aba ich hab da noch ne frage 

Sind die Auserkorenen tanks oda dd 
und die chaosbabaren dds ?? also ich weiß nich genau den unterschied


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> sehr sehr weit ^^
> 
> aba ich hab da noch ne frage
> 
> ...




Ich ...also ...das ..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auserkoren = Tank
Barbar = DD

Tank: Schwer gepanzert, wuchtige Hiebe aber langsam = wenig DMG  (das ist kein Tank=Panzer bei dem man alles besiegt)
Nahkampf DD: leicht bzw mittelstark gepanzert, schnelle Schlagfolge = viel DMG

Situation in WAR:
Tanks können durch Rüstungen "durchbrechen" Panzerungen sind gegen sie somit nicht so effektiv wie gegen andere Klassen.
Gleichzeitig können Nahkampf DDs nicht durch die dicken Plattenrüstungen brechen = wenig Schaden kommt durch bzw aufgrund der Zähigkeit hält der Tank soviel aus das er nicht schnell genug kaputt geht.

Somit im 1:1  Tank>Nahkampf DD
Allerdings gilt auch Fernkampf DD>Tank
Nahkampf DD>Fernkampf DD

Das ist es im "Groben"  Heiler sind Fern- oder Nahkampf bezogen also entsprechend zuzuordnen.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ich ...also ...das .....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Aber wenn jetzt ein Auserkorener ne 2h waffe trägt und dazu noch die tzeenth zauber benutz macht der trozdem wenig dmg also devinition chaosbabar macht 100 dmg und auserkorener 10 dmg das is wenig


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> WIe weit gehen sie denn bis zur Vergangenheit? ^^"



Berechtigte frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> sehr sehr weit ^^
> 
> aba ich hab da noch ne frage
> 
> ...



Und deine antwort überrascht mich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aba weissu was  solltst nich soviel erfundne wörter nutzn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ha jetzt fällt es mir ein an was  du mich erinnerst blackstorm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Orks reden so ähnlich wie du .....glaub du bist perfekt für einen Ork spalta auf nen rp server . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juni 2008)

Kann es sein,dass Blackstorm nur ein Troll ist - eventuell Lokis neuester "Geniestreich"? Sowas gehört vielleicht ins WoW-Forum,aber nicht hier rein.

PS: Wenn du doch WAR spielen willst,Black,dann sag bitte vorher,welche Fraktion. Damit ich schonmal jemanden habe,den ich durch die Welt jagen kann.


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Aber wenn jetzt ein Auserkorener ne 2h waffe trägt und dazu noch die tzeenth zauber benutz macht der trozdem wenig dmg also devinition chaosbabar macht 100 dmg und auserkorener 10 dmg das is wenig



Dann rechne ich es dir eben vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Achtung nur erfundene Werte um das Verhältnis zu verdeutlichen*

Tank schlägt zu (starker Hieb) 60....Pause......Pause....Pause...Tank schlägt zu (starker Hieb) 60 = 5 Sekunden 120 Schaden

Nahkampf DD haut zu 40 ....Nahkampf DD haut zu 40....Nahkampf DD haut zu 40.....Nahkampf DD haut zu 40.....Nahkampf DD haut zu 40.....= 5 Sekunden 200 Schaden.


Situation Tank vs Nahkampf DD

Tank haut zu volle 50 dmg kommen durch....pause pause pause...wieder volle 50 durch = 100 Dmg in 5 Sekunden

Nahkampf DD haut zu 10 kommen durch.....etc.... 50 Dmg in 5 Sekunden

Der Tank hat VIEL mehr Lebensenergie als der Nahkampf DD = nahkampf DD sehr stark im Nachteil


Ist es JETZT klar?


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Dann rechne ich es dir eben vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Häm wie war das nochmal *g* nach dem  ".....etc.... 50 Dmg in 5 Sekunden" bin ich nimmer mitgekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (21. Juni 2008)

Wenn euch ein Gott zu wenig ist, könnt ihr auch gerne mich anbeten, als Kriegsgott z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Hühü schrieb:


> Berechtigte frage.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol neee orks nich auch wenn ich so schreibe kommt darauf an wo ich her komm aus berlin und da sprechn wa auch so ^^


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juni 2008)

Jahrelange Gansta-Musik hat wohl doch ihre Auswirkungen. Zum Glück kann man in Nordhessen noch normales Deutsch sprechen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nehm also doch einen Ork, die können auch kaum sprechen und schlagen lieber zu als zu reden. Wie eben die Menschen in den Großstadt-Ghettos.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Normales Deutsch. Woah, nimm's mal auf. Das ist echt rar geworden hier :/ ...


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Jahrelange Gansta-Musik hat wohl doch ihre Auswirkungen. Zum Glück kann man in Nordhessen noch normales Deutsch sprechen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also 1 hör ich kein hip hop sondern metal 2 kann ich auch vollkommen normal reden und dein rasismuss muss ich mir nicht gefallen lassen


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Also 1 hör ich kein hip hop sondern metal


Linkin Park ist nicht direkt Metal :l



> 2 kann ich auch vollkommen normal reden


Wäre ja auch schlecht, wenn du mit 14 nichts außer "lol" rausbekommst ^^


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Jahrelange Gansta-Musik hat wohl doch ihre Auswirkungen. Zum Glück kann man in Nordhessen noch normales Deutsch sprechen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


(Ironie)Das mit dem zuhaun kommt aber hauptsächlich von den Killerpielen.(/Ironie) So in Ordnung?
Topic: Ich wollte noch einmal erwähnen, dass ein Tank sich eigentlich auch nich dadurch auszeichnet, viel Schaden zu machen. Er hat eine menge Debuffs, die er auf gegnerische Gruppen austeilt bzw sehr starke Buffs die er auf seine Verbündeten macht. Ich hasse es, den V ergleich zu bringen aber kennt ihr den Lampf zwischen einem Schurken und einem Krieger im PvP? Vielleicht vergleichbar.

Gepriesen sei Sin.

Edit:Linkin Park ist NuMetal. Zumindest die guten Alben Hybrid Theory und Meteora, wo sie ihrem Stil noch treu geblieben sind.
Ach und Black, lies doch bitte einmal bei Wikipedia durch was Rassismus ist.


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Juni 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Wenn euch ein Gott zu wenig ist, könnt ihr auch gerne mich anbeten, als Kriegsgott z.B.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh sin du kleinster und denoch größter gott. Ale für den ale gott!!! ehh kriegsgott. 




Targuss schrieb:


> Das mit dem zuhaun kommt aber hauptsächlich von den Killerpielen.
> Topic: Ich wollte noch einmal erwähnen, dass ein Tank sich eigentlich auch nich dadurch auszeichnet, viel Schaden zu machen. Er hat eine menge Debuffs, die er auf gegnerische Gruppen austeilt bzw sehr starke Buffs die er auf seine Verbündeten macht. Ich hasse es, den V ergleich zu bringen aber kennt ihr den Lampf zwischen einem Schurken und einem Krieger im PvP? Vielleicht vergleichbar.
> 
> Gepriesen sei Sin.



"Das mit dem zuhaun kommt aber hauptsächlich von den Killerpielen." Oo da bist du dir so sicher?  also WAR ist eigentlich auch nen "killerspiel".
öhm ja


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Das mit dem zuhaun kommt aber hauptsächlich von den Killerpielen.
> Topic: Ich wollte noch einmal erwähnen, dass ein Tank sich eigentlich auch nich dadurch auszeichnet, viel Schaden zu machen. Er hat eine menge Debuffs, die er auf gegnerische Gruppen austeilt bzw sehr starke Buffs die er auf seine Verbündeten macht. Ich hasse es, den V ergleich zu bringen aber kennt ihr den Lampf zwischen einem Schurken und einem Krieger im PvP? Vielleicht vergleichbar.
> 
> Gepriesen sei Sin.
> ...



also 1 gibt es ja verschiedene pfade des auerkorenen und ein pfad von ihm beudeut mit einer riesen 2h waffe rum zu renn und alles zu klump hauen
2.linkin park is re metal eine mischung aus hip hop und metal 
3. höre ich kein linkin park


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Also 1 hör ich kein hip hop sondern metal 2 kann ich auch vollkommen normal reden und dein *rasismuss* muss ich mir nicht gefallen lassen


omg xD bitte kauf dir einen duden oder mach wikipedia zu deiner startseite. 
hier will dir echt keiner was böses aber was du teilweise vom stapel lässt lässt sich einfach nicht mit der geduldigen und freundlichen art der anderen member vereinbaren. überdenke also nochmal deine umgangsformen und komme dann wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> omg xD bitte kauf dir einen duden oder mach wikipedia zu deiner startseite.
> hier will dir echt keiner was böses aber was du teilweise vom stapel lässt lässt sich einfach nicht mit der geduldigen und freundlichen art der anderen member vereinbaren. überdenke also nochmal deine umgangsformen und komme dann wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bedenke jeden satzt von mir


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> also 1 gibt es ja verschiedene pfade des auerkorenen und ein pfad von ihm beudeut mit einer riesen 2h waffe rum zu renn und alles zu klump hauen




ähm nein !
und nö, nä, nicht, neh und auf keinsten. ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> also 1 gibt es ja verschiedene pfade des auerkorenen und ein pfad von ihm beudeut mit einer riesen 2h waffe rum zu renn und alles zu klump hauen



Nein heist es nicht, das ist nur dein Wunschtraum.
Der Pfad ermöglicht nur mit Zweihändern zu tanken nicht damit alles zu Klump zu hauen. (das du dich überhaupt traust sowas von dir zu geben)


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> ich bedenke jeden satzt von mir


Selfpwn. Du solltest entweder mehr denken, oder lernen *richtig* zu denken. ^^


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Nein heist es nicht, das ist nur dein Wunschtraum.
> Der Pfad ermöglicht nur mit Zweihändern zu tanken nicht damit alles zu Klump zu hauen. (das du dich überhaupt traust sowas von dir zu geben)
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

@blackstorm
hier kommt dann die rechnung ins spiel die dir moagim vorgerechnet hat.
du haust bei diesem pfad mit einem schlag mehr shcaden raus, dein dps verändert sichd abei aber nicht wirklich


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Zu ... logisch... darf... nicht... nachdenken.. muss... posten...!


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Meine Güte zum zweiten mal
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45656 LIES DAS

und DENKE zur Abwechslung auch mal, sry langsam reicht es wirklich. Nur weil du dir einbildest zwanghaft einen Plattenträger zu brauchen der alles umlegen kann was daher kommt, wird der Chosen nicht zum DD.

Chosen = TANK. Das IST so und BLEIBT so. Wenn etwas als Tank ARCHETYP enworfen ist dann dienen ALLE PFADE für seine Rolle.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> und DENKE zur Abwechslung auch mal, sry langsam reicht es wirklich. Nur weil du dir einbildest zwanghaft einen Plattenträger zu brauchen der alles umlegen kann was daher kommt, wird der Chosen nicht zum DD.


Aber Papa, warum nicht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Ist doch wirklich zum heulen.

Tank sowiso schon einem Nahkampf DD überlegen....wozu mehr dmg, du bleibst ja eine "lahme Krücke" was das zuhauen angeht.
Was bringt mehr Dmg gegen Fernkampf DDs....RICHTIG rein gar nichts auser das man nicht mehr so zäh ist und noch schneller ins Gras beißt (aus der Ferne wegbruzel)
Gegen andere Tanks mehr dmg? wozu die hauen sowiso DURCH deine Rüstung . Bei weniger Lebenspunkten = du verlierst.

Tanks müssen durchhalten und das können sie gut, weil sie dafür entwickelt sind


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Es war ironie. Ist mir halt bewusst. Nur zur beruhigung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Meine Güte zum zweiten mal
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=45656 LIES DAS
> 
> und DENKE zur Abwechslung auch mal, sry langsam reicht es wirklich. Nur weil du dir einbildest zwanghaft einen Plattenträger zu brauchen der alles umlegen kann was daher kommt, wird der Chosen nicht zum DD.
> ...



Naja warum solte man in einem pvp ausgerichtetem spiel eine klasse einbaun die " AUSCHLIßLICH" zum tanken gedacht ist ?
Das ist einfach dumm eine Klasse nur zum tanken ist hohl einfach nur hohl !


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Naja warum solte man in einem pvp ausgerichtetem spiel eine klasse einbaun die " AUSCHLIßLICH" zum tanken gedacht ist ?
> Das ist einfach dumm eine Klasse nur zum tanken ist hohl einfach nur hohl !


er tankt ja nicht nur, er supportet auch. du musst halt verstehend as das pvp-konzept von WAR nicht auf 1vs1 besteht. sicherlich hat jeder tank auch einen pfad womit er etwas mehr schaden macht, aber der schaden wird nichts im vergleich zu dem eines dd sein.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Du weißt schon, welche Funktion der Tank im PvP hat, ja?
Gut, das kam mir auch gleich so vor!... nicht. :/

Edith: ach man stereo... wie du halt paar sekunden schneller warst. ^^


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> er tankt ja nicht nur, er supportet auch. du musst halt verstehend as das pvp-konzept von WAR nicht auf 1vs1 besteht. sicherlich hat jeder tank auch einen pfad womit er etwas mehr schaden macht, aber der schaden wird nichts im vergleich zu dem eines dd sein.



Ja nartürlich solte ein Auserkorner mit einer 5m dicken PLattenrüstung nicht so viel schaden machn wie ein Chaosbabar aber dennoch solte er nicht im vergleich zu 100/10 sein


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Naja warum solte man in einem pvp ausgerichtetem spiel eine klasse einbaun die " AUSCHLIßLICH" zum tanken gedacht ist ?
> Das ist einfach dumm eine Klasse nur zum tanken ist hohl einfach nur hohl !




HIMMEL 

Schreib einfach nichts wenn du nur das liest was dir gerade passt.

Tanks sind nicht NUR zum TANKEN da das habe ich doch gar nicht behauptet!
Ich sagte das die TANKROLLE nicht dazu da ist riesigen Schaden auszuteilen.

Tanks sind JEDEM Nahkampf DD überlegen. Meine Güte das ist doch eine große Menge die du töten kannst 
Alles was keine Fernkampf bezogene Klasse ist kann von dir "solange du fähig spielst" besiegt werden.

Als Chosen kannst du: Hexenjäger/Hammerträger/WL besiegen gegen Eisenbrecher/Schwertmeister/Sonnenritter/Sigmarpriester hast du eine faire Chance.....Ka ob der Runenpriester Nah oder Ferkampf ist...... gegen den Rest wirst du im 1:1 verlieren.

Wo ist das Problem solange du nicht hinter den Stoffis herrennst sondern bei deiner Truppe bleibst kannst du sogar alles packen.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Ich bin dafür, wie lassen Blackstorm balancen. Der kanns viel besser abschätzen!





... nicht. ^^


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juni 2008)

Bitte Black,geh zurück zu WoW,wo du mit einem Off-Krieger oder bald Todesritter alles umROXXORN kannst. Der Auserkorene ist und bleibt ein Tank,zum großen Schadenmachen sind andere Klassen da. Wir sind hier nicht bei WoW, wo jede Klasse mittlerweile PHÄTTEN DÄMÄGE macht und alles alleine machen kann. Der Auserkorene schützt die Schwächeren,damit diese länger dem Chaos helfen können. Und dies geschieht mit Hilfe von z.B. Auren, die unachtsame Feinde schwächen.Bitte beschäftige dich endlich ein wenig mit WAR und bringe nicht laufend WoW mit ein.

WoW = Dummes PvP für kleine Egoisten, die zum Gruppenspiel zu dumm sind.
WAR = Echtes PvP für Gruppenspieler, die ein MMOG nicht als Singleplayer-CS sehen.

Schere,Stein,Papier sollte da manchem was sagen,wobei ich soviel nicht von WoWler verlange. Tank > Nahkampf DD > Zauberer/teilweise Heiler/Fernkämpfer > Tank .


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> HIMMEL
> 
> Schreib einfach nichts wenn du nur das liest was dir gerade passt.
> 
> ...



Mhhh... da haben wir wohl sehr an einander vorbei geredet denn ich verstehe und tank
1.Einen Charakter der viel aushält
2.Einen Charakter der eigtl kein schaden macht
3.Einen charakter der fast ausschließlich auf schutz basierende zauber hat


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> WoW = Dummes PvP für kleine Egoisten, die zum Gruppenspiel zu dumm sind.
> WAR = Echtes PvP für Gruppenspieler, die ein MMOG nicht als Singleplayer-CS sehen.



Triffts ganz gut. ;>
Edith: @ übermir: Mit der Materie beschäftigen > glauben.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Mhhh... da haben wir wohl sehr an einander vorbei geredet denn ich verstehe und tank
> 1.Einen Charakter der viel aushält
> 2.Einen Charakter der eigtl kein schaden macht
> 3.Einen charakter der fast ausschließlich auf schutz basierende zauber hat


damit beschreibst du den chosen doch ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: @unter mir
       soviel zu viel mit der materie beschäftigt aber egal. chosen= auserkorener (chosen engl.) also der tank des chaos in WAR


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> damit beschreibst du den choosen doch ziemlich gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also erste frage was isn Chosen also ich hab davon keien ahnung


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube, Black versteht einfach nicht, dass es nicht unbedingt auf Schaden ankommt. Man kann auch gewinnen, ohne viel Schaden zu machen, bzw muss in einer Gruppe nicht jeder darauf ausgerichtet sein MaxDmg zu fahren.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Chosen=Auserwählter/Auserkorener.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Black versteht einfach nicht, dass es nicht unbedingt auf Schaden ankommt. Man kann auch gewinnen, ohne viel Schaden zu machen, bzw muss in einer Gruppe nicht jeder darauf ausgerichtet sein MaxDmg zu fahren.



Nartürlich wenn der Chosen ein schild und ne 1h waffe trägt wäre es unfair wenn er viel aushält udn gleichzeitig viel schaden macht aber wenn er jetzte ne riesiege 2h waffe in die schlahct trägt hält er nicht mal mehr halb so viel aus aber soll er nur ein bischen mehr schaden machen ?!?!?!??!!?


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Nartürlich wenn der Chosen ein schild und ne 1h waffe trägt wäre es unfair wenn er viel aushält udn gleichzeitig viel schaden macht aber wenn er jetzte ne riesiege 2h waffe in die schlahct trägt hält er nicht mal mehr halb so viel aus aber soll er nur ein bischen mehr schaden machen ?!?!?!??!!?


Wenn du Schaden machen willst, such dir eine andere Klasse. Der Chosen ist supporter. Okay? Gerallt?


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Wenn du Schaden machen willst, such dir eine andere Klasse. Der Chosen ist supporter. Okay? Gerallt?



In weöcher hinsicht ?


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Nartürlich wenn der Chosen ein schild und ne 1h waffe trägt wäre es unfair wenn er viel aushält udn gleichzeitig viel schaden macht aber wenn er jetzte ne riesiege 2h waffe in die schlahct trägt hält er nicht mal mehr halb so viel aus aber soll er nur ein bischen mehr schaden machen ?!?!?!??!!?



Du hast den Link wohl immer noch nicht gelesen oder?
Dann mal nur für dich:

Kommt bitte nicht alle auf die dumme Idee das EIN Pfad DIE PvP Skillung ist......völliger Unsinn in einem PvP Spiel. Man kann jeden Pfad brauchen.
Wenn jeder Tank glaubt, brüllend mit einem Zweihänder fuchtelnd ganz großartig im PvP zu sein....dann können wir uns gleich einsargen lassen. biggrin.gif

Der erste Pfad dürfte beispielsweise einen großen Nachteil gegen Nahkampf DDs bringen.
Es wurde ja bereits erklärt wie das mit den Rüstungswerten im Verhältnis zum Schaden funktioniert.
Der Nahkampf DD kann nicht schnell genug durch die Tank Rüstung brechen------->Vorteil Tank
Tank verzichtet auf einen Großteil der Rüstung (Schild) ------>bessere Chancen für Nahkampf DDs, die Fernkampf DDs sind sowiso im Vorteil------->Jetzt hat man ein ERNSTHAFTES Problem biggrin.gif

Im Tankg vs Tank Model hat man dann auch die A.... Karte. Tanks ignorieren die Rüstung des Gegners, Plattenrüstung ist gegen andere Tanks weniger wirkungsvoll.
Hat man jetzt den Vergelter Pfad nicht beachtet....nunja dann hat man praktisch keinen Schutz vor Angriffen und hält auch kaum Treffer aus......von wegen 1 Pfad die RvR Skillung.

Wenn du gerne das Opfer spielst...verwende nur deine Zweihänder als Hauptskillung...viel Spaß beim sterben.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juni 2008)

Nochmal der *aktuelle* Status des Chosen/Auserkorenen:



> Mein Name? Schon vor langer Zeit tilgte ich solch unbedeutende Einzelheiten aus meinem Gedächtnis. Ich kenne nur das Verlangen nach einer ruhmreichen Schlacht &#8211; nach Blut, nach Sieg! Mein Streben gilt einzig und allein der Gunst Tzeentchs &#8211; seiner Gnade und seinen dunklen Gaben. Durch sie werde ich neu geschaffen &#8211; wiedergeboren! Wieso wir eure Länder überfallen? Weshalb wir eure Häuser niederbrennen? Warum wir euren Leibern die Haut abziehen? Um dem Herrscher des Wandels und seinen großartigen Gestalten zu dienen.&#8220;
> &#8211; Ein unbekannter Auserkorener des Tzeentch
> 
> Ein Auserkorener Champion des Tzeentch ist ein unvergesslicher Anblick. Durch den Segen der dunklen Götter verändert, haben diese Kampfkolosse die Stärke und Größe, selbst die mächtigsten aller sterblichen Kreaturen zu bezwingen. Ihre  dicken Chaosrüstungen halten eine Vielzahl von heftigen Schlägen ab, während sie mit ihren tödlichen Waffen selbst die beste Verteidigung durchbrechen können. Allerdings haben diese &#8222;Segnungen&#8220; ihren Preis: So ist der Auserkorene Tzeentch gegenüber verpflichtet und muss stets darauf achten, weiter in seiner Gunst zu stehen. Um diese zu erhalten, bedarf es für den Auserkorenen des Tzeentch mehr als nur Metzelei und Tod. So ist neben dem Einsatz von brutaler Gewalt gleichermaßen Arglist und Täuschung vonnöten, um sich die Gnade des Wandlers der Wege zu verdienen. Nur durch sorgfältige Planung und wohlüberlegtes Gemetzel kann der Auserkorene des Tzeentch die volle Gunst seiner Gottheit erlangen.
> ...



PS: Und wie Moa schon sagte,kombiniert man normalerweise 2 Pfade miteinander. Es ist nicht wie in WoW,wo man einen Pfad voll ausbaut und einen anderen mit Füllpunkten belegt.In WAR ist eine Kombination aus 2 Bäumen sinnvoll,zumindest war das bis jetzt am besten.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Du hast den Link wohl immer noch nicht gelesen oder?
> Dann mal nur für dich:
> 
> Kommt bitte nicht alle auf die dumme Idee das EIN Pfad DIE PvP Skillung ist......völliger Unsinn in einem PvP Spiel. Man kann jeden Pfad brauchen.
> ...




Wenn das so komisch geregelt ist warum gibt es dann diesen Pfad ?


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Wenn das so komisch geregelt ist warum gibt es dann diesen Pfad ?


weil es neben dem pfad auch noch taktiken gibt mit dem man etwaige defizite abschwächen/negieren kann. jeder pfad ist für etwas gut so hast dom mit dem ersten pfad halt einen vorteil im lvlbereich falls es doch mal passieren sollte keine gruppe zu finden.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Damit du fragen kannst, warum es diesen Pfad gibt. -.-


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Wenn das so komisch geregelt ist warum gibt es dann diesen Pfad ?



Weil es in der Welt von WAR nunmal nicht nur einhändige Waffen + Schild gibt sondern auch 2 Hand Waffen.

Wenn man als Krieger einen Schild bekommt muß man ÜBEN mit diesem sich zu wehren(das beinhaltet auch töten) = Pfad
Wenn man keinen Schild besitzt muß man notgedrungen mit einer Waffe parieren.....Zweihänder haben hohe Reichweiten...da wird vermutlich etwas im Pfad enthalten sein was gegner besser auf Abstand hält. Das widerum ist eine Fähigkeit die ausgegraut ist wenn man keinen Zweihänder in der Hand hat.
Sie geben dir nur die Wahl WIE du tankst, du hast nicht die Wahl OB du tankst.

PS: Komisch geregelt?

Ja für jemanden der glaubt WoW wäre PvP ist es komisch.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> weil es neben dem pfad auch noch taktiken gibt mit dem man etwaige defizite abschwächen/negieren kann. jeder pfad ist für etwas gut so hast dom mit dem ersten pfad halt einen vorteil im lvlbereich falls es doch mal passieren sollte keine gruppe zu finden.



Nun denn könntest du mir dann erklären was der chosen mit den jeweiliegen pfäden im pvp zu suchen hat ?


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Pfad der Zänkerei
Etwas schlechterer Tank mit etwas besserer Offensive

Pfad der Vergeltung 
100%iger Tank

Pfad der Zwietracht 
Tank mit verstärkten Auren

Pfad der Vergeltung bringt dir mehr Schutz für die Grupp, Pfad der Zwietracht bringt der bessere Auren und Pfad der Zänkerei würd ich als Filler-Baum ansehen, in dem es vielleicht ein paar Fähigkeiten gibt die nützlich sein könnten.


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Nun denn könntest du mir dann erklären was der chosen mit den jeweiliegen pfäden im pvp zu suchen hat ?


Meinst du das ernst?


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Nun denn könntest du mir dann erklären was der chosen mit den jeweiliegen pfäden im pvp zu suchen hat ?



Mit Schild: An mir kommst du nicht vorbei *drück* *mit Schwert zuhau* Gegner hämmert auf den Schild und wird letztendlich vom Chosen zermalmt (ständige starke Hiebe)
Zweihänder: Mit Zweihänder aushol *wusch* Gegner: AAAH Abstand halten.....bzw wird das vermutlich mit knock back dargestellt. FALLS der Gegner aber an dich ran kommt--->Großes Problem

Bei der ersten Möglichkeit hast du masig Zeit deinen Feind zu töten...wenn er weglaufen will kannst du ihn vermutlich stunnen bzw bremsen.
Bei der zweiten Möglichkeit mußt du eher hoffen das dein Gegner ein Idiot ist.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juni 2008)

Darf ich einen Vorschlag machen: Ignorieren wir Black einfach. Soviel Dummheit ist langsam zu viel.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Darf ich einen Vorschlag machen: Ignorieren wir Black einfach. Soviel Dummheit ist langsam zu viel.


Geben wir ihm noch ein bisschen Zeit, sitz grad nicht zuhaus und ist grad das einzigste, was die Langeweile verdrängt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Nun denn könntest du mir dann erklären was der chosen mit den jeweiliegen pfäden im pvp zu suchen hat ?


so jetzt werd ich böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du scheinst dich nicht eine sekunde über das spiel informiert zu haben, desweiteren scheinst du nicht mal in der lage zu sein informationen aus unseren kommentaren rauszufiltern . nochmal der chosen steht im pvp nicht alleine da. wenn du als chosen alleine aufs schlachtfeld gehst brauchst du dich nicht wundern wenn du nach einmal mit dem augen blinzeln im dreck liegst. das pvp in WAR ist rvr und da kämpft man nicht alleine.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> so jetzt werd ich böse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein ich verstehe bloß nicht warum der chosen mit dem 1 pfad so schlecht sein soll


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Nein ich verstehe bloß nicht warum der chosen mit dem 1 pfad so schlecht sein soll


das ist er nicht, aber er hat auf dem schlachfeld inna gruppe größere nachteile gegenüber den anderen beiden pfaden. wenn du als tank deiner aufgabe gerecht werden willst, steckst du im optimalfall den kompletten schaden der gruppe weg. wenn du das ohne schild tust liegst du schnell im dreck. mit hast du genügend rüstungsbonus um es zu überstehen.


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Du hast den Link wohl immer noch nicht gelesen oder?
> Dann mal nur für dich:
> 
> Kommt bitte nicht alle auf die dumme Idee das EIN Pfad DIE PvP Skillung ist......völliger Unsinn in einem PvP Spiel. Man kann jeden Pfad brauchen.
> ...



einfach mal LESEN.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ist er nicht, aber er hat auf dem schlachfeld inna gruppe größere nachteile gegenüber den anderen beiden pfaden. wenn du als tank deiner aufgabe gerecht werden willst, steckst du im optimalfall den kompletten schaden der gruppe weg. wenn du das ohne schild tust liegst du schnell im dreck. mit hast du genügend rüstungsbonus um es zu überstehen.




Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe hab is der choosen sobald man den char erstellt hat ein tank ? 














Das ist kacke...


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Das ist kacke...




Und wieso soll das Kacke sein?
Weil du dann nicht mehr mit Fetter Uber RoxXxoR Rüstung phäten Damage raushauen kannst?


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und wieso soll das Kacke sein?
> Weil du dann nicht mehr mit Fetter Uber RoxXxoR Rüstung phäten Damage raushauen kannst?



Nein man solte es dann so machen wenn man diesen pfad bestreiten solte man dmg auf kosten von rüstung nehmen !


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Nein man solte es dann so machen wenn man diesen pfad bestreiten solte man dmg auf kosten von rüstung nehmen !



Zum letzten Mal: Das hier ist nicht WoW

Chosen = Tank      wenn man ihm ermöglicht was anderes zu sein, wer macht dann den Tank?


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Zum letzten Mal: Das hier ist nicht WoW
> 
> Chosen = Tank      wenn man ihm ermöglicht was anderes zu sein, wer macht dann den Tank?



es geht ja nur um die ermöglichung man solte ja noch die möglichekti haben den tank weg zu gehn


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> es geht ja nur um die ermöglichung man solte ja noch die möglichekti haben den tank weg zu gehn



Du hast recht!!!!!! wer keinen tank spielen will soll es auch nicht !!!!
Also wer keinen tank spielen will hat andere möglichkeiten ^^ z.b. ork spalta, Barbar, hexenjäger usw.......
Alles keine tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also glaub wer keinen tank spielen will wird schon die eine oder andere  klasse in WAR finden die kein tank ist ^^

Edit: Dein problem ist du möchtest etwas was es nicht geben wird......auserwählter als reiner dd. Gibts nicht  nimm nen chaos barbar.


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> es geht ja nur um die ermöglichung man solte ja noch die möglichekti haben den tank weg zu gehn


du meinst wie in wow? wo kein schwein den tank mimen möchte?
wenn man sich für den archetyp tank in WAR entscheided dann hat man auchd azu zu stehen . wenn einemd as nicht passt  rerollt man halt mit einem dd


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> es geht ja nur um die ermöglichung man solte ja noch die möglichekti haben den tank weg zu gehn





Wenn das deine Ansicht ist....bleibe bei WoW und lass uns in WAR in Ruhe. Wir können auf Spieler verzichten die ihren Archetyp nicht spielen wollen.

Du scheinst nichtmal zu merken was du da schreibst.
Die Entwickler bauen ein PvP System das auf 4 Archetypen beruht...um zu siegen BRAUCHT man alle 4.

Und weil jetzt ein paar Komiker aber meinen: "ich will aber das Klasse X zu einem anderen Archetypen wird..weil halt" wird das noch lange nicht geschehen.



Liest du überhaupt mal was du schreibst?....es geht nicht um die *Ermöglichung*, sondern um die *Möglichkeit*....Junge DAS IST DAS SELBE.
Kleiner Exkurs der deutschen Sprache: 
Wenn man etwas ermöglicht, erzeugt man eine Möglichkeit
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dann hat dies jemand ermöglicht.

Du sagst dann auch: Ich möchte keine Wollmütze, sondern eine Mütze aus Wolle?


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Juni 2008)

Wenn man Schaden machen will,muss man eine andere Klasse nehmen,die Schaden macht. Zur Auswahl an reinen DDs stehen:

Nahkampf-DDs:

- Hexenjäger
- Hammerträger
- Spalta
- Chaosbarbar
- Hexenkriegerin
- Weißer Löwe

Fernkampf-DDs:

- Feuerzauberer
- Maschinist
- Squigtreiba
- Magus
- Zauberer
- Schattenkrieger

Damit hat man 12 reine DDs zur Auswahl. Das müsste eigentlich schicken. Natürlich kann man auch noch die Heiler spielen,die im Gegensazu zu WoW auch gut austeilen,wobei es dort im Grunde wie bei den Tanks ist: Passabler Schaden bei guter Heilung.


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Wie kannst du nur soetwas vorschlagen...undenkbar. Da ist ja kein Plattenträger dabei, der so wuchtig aussieht.....wirklich wie kannst du nur sowas vorschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja das ist sarkastisch gemeint.....nach einem halben Tag diesen *hust* Müll *hust* zu widerlegen muste das sein.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Wenn man Schaden machen will,muss man eine andere Klasse nehmen,die Schaden macht. Zur Auswahl an reinen DDs stehen:
> 
> Nahkampf-DDs:
> 
> ...




Ja klar du hast mehrere auswahlmöglichkeiten bloß ich find das blöd das ein Auserkorener kein schaden macht was er eigtl auch könnte


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Ja klar du hast mehrere auswahlmöglichkeiten bloß ich find das blöd das ein Auserkorener kein schaden macht was er eigtl auch könnte






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  keinen Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Er macht doch Schaden, sonst würe er nicht sovielen Klassen ein gefährlicher Gegner sein.

Bei dir scheint nur entweder DMG oder KEIN DMG möglich zu sein. Die Jugend ist wirklich von WoW verdorben tststs.
Der Tank macht den Schaden nur ANDERS was wir dir schon oft genug erklärt haben.


----------



## grimmgork (21. Juni 2008)

In wow geht dieses crap system vielleicht auf weil man im pvp keinen tank benötigt und im raid 1x Mt ,1-2x Defftanks/offtanks. Bei war muss es bisschen ausgeglichener sein.


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

Also langsam wirds lächerlich. 
[Ironie]Ich stimme Black voll zu, ich hasse das auch immer, dass ich mit meinem Restodruiden kein bisschen Dmg mache. Ich werd auch ständig ausgelacht weil ich in den Bgs immer ganz unten stehe. Hoffentlich wird das bei Warhammer besser, ich hab nämlich kein Bock auf ne Klasse die nur dazu da ist ihren Zweck zu erfüllen. [/Ironie]


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> keinen Schaden
> ...



Was heist den ANDERS ?????


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das machst du absichtlich oder?


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok gebe mir bitte ein link aus diesem thread wo drinne steht wie der auserkorene ANDERS schaden machen dann nehme ihc alles zurück entschuldiege mich bei euch das ich euch gestrest habe


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

So. Er hat die Linie jetzt eindeutig überschritten. Ehm. Tja was macht man da. Jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## Gothmorg (21. Juni 2008)

> Was heist den ANDERS ?????



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:
Gegen Mobs machen Tanks weniger Schaden.
Aber im PvP-Kampf, wenn ein Tank gegen einen Nahkampf-DDler kämpft macht der Nahkampf-DDler aufgrund der enormen Rüstung des Tanks weniger Schaden, während der Schaden des Tanks kaum reduziert wird.

PS: Du hörst Metal? Mein Herz blutet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> So. Er hat die Linie jetzt eindeutig überschritten. Ehm. Tja was macht man da. Jemand Vorschläge?



Ähm...Ein Forum mit dem Namen "Der kleine Blackstorm will aus dem Kinderparadies abgeholt werden" aufmachen und diesen Thread darein verschieben?


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> ok gebe mir bitte ein link aus diesem thread wo drinne steht wie der auserkorene ANDERS schaden machen dann nehme ihc alles zurück entschuldiege mich bei euch das ich euch gestrest habe



Wie erklär ich das am primitivsten warum ein Tank toll in WAR zu spielen ist (werde ja selbst Chosen)....

Stell dir mal folgendes vor in der RvR Zone / in einem Szenario / bei einem Festungsangriff pralle zwei Seiten aufeinander.

Die Fernkämpfer und Fernkampfheiler hinten die Nahkampf DDs und Tanks vorne. 
So die Tanks veringern den Schaden den die anderen abbekommen = jeder Heiler wird freudig bereit sein dich am Leben zu halten WENN du ihn schützt.
So nun kommt der Gegner angerannt...ein Nahkampf DD..vorbei kann er an dir nicht du kannst ihn dank Fähigkeiten und Kollisonsabfrage stoppen. Er muss also gegen dich antreten.
Selbst wenn mehrere auf dich einprügeln....du verkraftest viel und die Heiler werden dich am Leben halten..allein aus dem Grund weil sie sonst KEINE Chance gegen die durchbrechenden DDs haben.

Du hast somit schön Zeit mit starken Hieben deine Feinde zu zermalmen.....im Zweifel wirst nämlich du geheilt nicht der Nahkampf DD neben dir.
Deine Stärke ist die Zähigkeit deine schwäche der langsame Schaden.....erhöhst du die Zähigkeit kannst du LÄNGER langsamen Schaden machen = ganz tolle Sache.
Was glaubst du wohl werden die Heiler heilen....den mit dem Zweihänder der sie nur Aktionspunkte kostet und eh schnel kaputt geht oder den der sie am Leben hält?

Heiler: Halt mir die Nahkampf DDs vom Hals dann heil ich dich.
Tank: Klasse das ist ja genau mein unterlegenener Archetyp. 
Wenn du enfach nur Schaden machen willst, gehst du unter.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Danke für deine diskrieminierung.


----------



## Gothmorg (21. Juni 2008)

> Danke für deine diskrieminierung.



Ist schon lustig, wie man sich immer noch im Recht fühlen kann, nachdem Unmengen Leute auf 7 Seiten das Gegenteil sagen.
Aber naja, bis zu einem gewissen Alter bleibt die Dickköpfigkeit halt haften.


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Danke für deine diskrieminierung.



Nana Diskriminierung wäre wenn man dir etwas einfach so vorwirft, du wirst aber nach deinen Aussagen beurteilt. Du hast hier genug Posts abgegeben das sie sowas über dich sagen können.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Nana Diskriminierung wäre wenn man dir etwas einfach so vorwirft, du wirst aber nach deinen Aussagen beurteilt. Du hast hier genug Posts abgegeben das sie sowas über dich sagen können.




Also jemand so zu beschreiben nenne ich nicht beurteilung sondern diskriminierung ließ dochma was er geschrieben hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

/take a deep breath
/say 1
/say 2 
/say 3
/say 4
/say 5
/say 6
/say 7
/say 8
/say 9
/say 10
/target Blackstorm666
/ignore
/target Moagim
/admire
/go away


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Also jemand so zu beschreiben nenne ich nicht beurteilung sondern diskriminierung ließ dochma was er geschrieben hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe es gelesen, ich habe dir auch nochmal erklärt worin der Tank seine Vorzüge hat (Seite 7)und wie dich andere beurteilen hängt von dir ab.
Sei mal etwas einsichtiger und frage lieber etwas anstatt daraus eine Behauptung zu konstruieren.

Das ganze wäre kein Drama gewesen hättest du einfach gefragt:
Was ist ein Tank (entschuldigt meine Unwissenheit, bin neu)
Worin liegen die stärken des Tanks worin seine Schwächen etc....

Einfach nur etwas heranziehen was du gerne hättest und dann sagen..so ist es. Damit schadest du dir nur selbst.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Gut ok....

Was ist ein tank worin legen die schwächen worin die stärken was ist der beste pfad ich würde gern den 1 pfad bestreiten ist das gut ja nein wenn nein warum nicht wenn ja warum

wie viel schaden merh mache ich mit den 1 pfad und wie viel weniegr mit dem 2


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Wie erklär ich das am primitivsten warum ein Tank toll in WAR zu spielen ist (werde ja selbst Chosen)....
> 
> Stell dir mal folgendes vor in der RvR Zone / in einem Szenario / bei einem Festungsangriff prallen zwei Seiten aufeinander.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Wieviel mehr Schaden = DD Ansicht...völlig sch.... egal für einen Tank. 
Der Tank packt seinen Gegnerr hält ihn fest und schlägt solange auf ihn ein bis er tot ist, er muss nur lange genug Leben.

Der DD muss viel Schaden machen weil er ziemlich fix kaputt geht. Der hat keine Zeit zu warten.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Da hab ich trozdem noch eine frage solte ich den 1 pfad den 2 oder den 3 pfad nehem also ich will ja eher den ersten wegen etwas merh dmg


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Da hab ich trozdem noch eine frage solte ich den 1 pfad den 2 oder den 3 pfad nehem also ich will ja eher den ersten wegen etwas merh dmg



Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich nun bald die komplette Prügel des Forums kassiere werde ich versuchen Black ungefähr das komplette Kampfsystem zu erklären, irgendwie scheint er nicht zu verstehen das in WAR der Tank im PvP dazu da ist den Schaden den die eigenen Gruppenmitgliedern erleiden zu verringern, und den Gegener so zu verspotten das sie ihn angreifen müssen.

Blackstorm666, wilkommen bei Warhammer online, wir sind anders als WoW,

in Warhammer Online, Age of Reckoning gibt es 4 Archetypen (Klassentypen), den Tank (um den es hier geht), den MeleeDD (Nahkämpfer), den RangeDD (Fernkämpfer), und den Heiler. Diese 4 Typen werden für das fertige Spiel so gebalanced das man um erfolgreich zu sein Gruppenspiel betreiben muss, denn es wird immer eine Klasse geben gegen die man selbst mit einer Hand auf dem Rücken gewinnt (ja ich weiß ich drücke das ein bissl drastisch aus ^^), und eine Klasse die einen selbst Blind schlagen könnte, gegen die 3. hat man halt so 50:50 Chancen je nach dem wer der bessere Spieler ist.

Daraus ergibt sich folgendes Bild:

Range DD <- - - - - - - - Heiler
v _____________________ ^
v _____________________ ^
v _____________________ ^
v _____________________ ^
Tanks - - - - - - - - - - -> Melee DD

Als Chosen/Auserkornener fällt man in die Rolle des Tank, das heist egal wie du geskillt bist, deine Hauptaufgabe besteht darin dich an die Front zu stellen, die Mütter der Feinde aufs übelste zu beleidigen, und zu hoffen das der eigene Heiler was von seinem Job versteht.

Nur warum fragtst du dich bestimmt sollte der Feind bitte auf mich losgehen wenn ich als Chosen da stehe, warum sollte er nicht gleich auf den Heiler gehen. Dazu gibt es verschiedene Gründe:

*1. Kollisionsabfrage*: man kann nicht einfach wie in WoW durch einen Gegner durchrennen, wenn du auf dem Schlachtfeld gegen einen Gegnerischen Spieler rennst bleibst du an ihm hänngen und musst versuchen außenrum zu gehen ohne dir irgendeinen Knockback oder Verlangsamungsdebuff zu holen.

*2. Spott*: Als Tank wird man die Möglichkeit haben den Gegner zu verspotten, zwar hat er dann noch immer die freihe wahl welchen Charakter er töten will, allerdings hast du ihm mit dem Spott auch einen Debuff verpasst, der den Schaden an allen Charaktären *außer dir * imenns verringert.

*3. Spezielle fähigkeiten*: Jede Tankklasse hat dazu noch eine Spezielle Fähigkeit die man besser nicht Aktivieren lassen sollte, als beispiel rasten der Schwarze Gardist und der Eisenbrecher vollkommen aus wenn sie über längeren Zeitraum im Kampf sind und richten dann sehr viel mehr Schaden an.

Wenn du also Schaden machen willst wirst der dir Platz 1 im Damagemeter sichert wirst du wohl oder übel eine andere Klasse spielen müssen. 

Ich hoff ich hab geholfen, flamet mich bitte nicht zu sehr, und der das hier Fullqoutet ist doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

ok danke


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Die Pfade haben alle Vorteile...auserdem gibts zusätzlich noch Taktiken die du bekommst. (Verdienste im Spiel)

Du musst da überlegen was wird denn alles eine mögliche Situation im Spiel sein.
Beim töten von NPCs für Quests Zweihänder...ist nicht so gefährlich weil du das eher abschätzen kannst und der Mob "dumm" ist der nutz nicht deine Schwächen aus.

Im PvP mußt du deine stärken ausbauen. auch beim PQ System ist eine lange Lebensdauer wichtig. Es gibt Punkte wenn der Gegner auf dich sauer ist, du andere beschützt.
Die DDs bekommen Punkte für ihren Schaden (da holst du die niemals ein)

Falls eine PQ lautet besiegt den Boss X und seine Wachen.....dann versuchst du auch in der Rangliste oben zu sein um besseren Loot zu bekommen.
Wenn dus übern Schaden versuchst...da überholt dich jeder DD locker und du bist ganz unten auf der Liste= schlechte Beute.
Aber wenn du den Gegner wütend machst/deine Kollegen beschützt und verstärkst -----> ganz viele Punkte und ein hoher Listenplatz.

Als Tank kannst du ganz oben dabei sein ohne wie ein DD dafür 200 Feinde abzumurksen.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

wenn ein chosen gegen ein nahkämpfer 1on1 macht wer gewinnt ??


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> wenn ein chosen gegen ein nahkämpfer 1on1 macht wer gewinnt ??


.......................bitte, geh einfach -.-


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Chosen, auser du stellst dich absolut blöd an und läßt ihn wegrennen (kannst du aber verhindern....wohl so ähnlich wie Kniesehne um es mal mit WoW zu vergleichen)

Deine Rüstung gibt dir den entscheidenden Vorteil gegen Nahkampf DDs.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juni 2008)

Der Chosen, der Nahkämpfer macht einfach zuwenig Schaden da der Chosen sehr viel mehr Rüstung hat, und der Nahkämpfer somit weniger Schaden anrichtet als zb. an einem anderen Nahkämpfer.


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

Das steht in dem Text den Cermillion geschrieben hat.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Ok wenn ich alles verstanden haben das is es so
chosen killt jede nahkampf klasse
jede fernkampf klasse besiegt chosen
jede nahkamof klasse besiegt fernkämpfer
und heiler naja so lange warten bis sie oom gehen 


( 1on1)


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Mal ganz primitiv:

Chosen mit Platte....Nahkampf DD haut drauf....*Ping* verflixt geht nicht durch...Chosen: HöHö *RUMMS* DD tot  /ja es ist sehr stark überspitzt.

Nein nicht JEDE Nahkampfklasse

Das hab ich dir aber schonmal geschrieben.

Als Chosen kannst du: Hexenjäger/Hammerträger/WL besiegen gegen Eisenbrecher/Schwertmeister/Sonnenritter/Sigmarpriester hast du eine faire Chance.....Ka ob der Runenpriester Nah oder Ferkampf ist...... gegen den Rest wirst du im 1:1 verlieren.

Wo ist das Problem solange du nicht hinter den Stoffis herrennst sondern bei deiner Truppe bleibst kannst du sogar alles packen.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

wecleh den nich zb ??


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Mal ganz primitiv:
> 
> Chosen mit Platte....Nahkampf DD haut drauf....*Ping* verflixt geht nicht durch...Chosen: HöHö *RUMMS* DD tot  /ja es ist sehr stark überspitzt.
> 
> ...



gibts auch son arena system wie in wow oda sowas ähnliches ??


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

*seufz*

Im Umkehrschluß kannst du somit gegen den Schattenkrieger(Elf mit Bogen) den Feuerzauberer (Mensch) und den Maschinisten (Zwerg) sowie den Elfenmaiger nicht gewinnen bzw nur wenn sie so dumm sind nahe an dich ranzugehen



Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> gibts auch son arena system wie in wow oda sowas ähnliches ??



NEIN. Den Chaosgöttern sei dank das gibt es nicht.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> *seufz*
> 
> Im Umkehrschluß kannst du somit gegen den Schattenkrieger(Elf mit Bogen) den Feuerzauberer (Mensch) und den Maschinisten (Zwerg) sowie den Elfenmaiger nicht gewinnen bzw nur wenn sie so dumm sind nahe an dich ranzugehen
> 
> ...


 puuuh erleichterung


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juni 2008)

Nein Arenasystem wird es vorrausichtlich nicht geben, eine Arena ist darauf ausgelegt das man immer gewinnen kann, in jeder Combo und nur der Skill zählt, bei  Warhammer würde es aber immer eine combo geben die dich countern kann, gegen die du also keine Chance hast.


----------



## Princ (21. Juni 2008)

Hoffen wir es...
Ich will PvP im offenen Gelände spielen und meine Gegner Belagern^^
Nicht dieses WoW rumgepose ohne wirkliches PvP...

btw wie sieht es ausmit Accessoirs ( ? habe das wort noch nie geschrieben , ich Ketzer der deutschen Sprache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ); Also ist es möglich sich als Ork - Spalter zB den Kopf eines besiegten Zwerges an die Schulter zu hängen ? Weil ich kann es nicht leiden wenn 2 leute gleich ausschauen bzw 100 Leute gleich ( siehe WoW PvP  -.- )


----------



## Lumpi667 (21. Juni 2008)

Und wo ordne ich da, wenn ich fragen darf, die Heiler ein? Dürfen die auch wen verhauen oder sind es lediglich Buffbots wie der Midgard Heiler?


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juni 2008)

ja, mann kann sich Trophäen an die Ausrüsung hängen ^^,

und nochmal für alle zum Mitschreiben, wenn alle Klassen über das selbe Spielverständnis ihrer klasse verfügen trifft folgende Situation auf 

Range DD <- - - - - - - - Heiler
v _____________________ ^
v _____________________ ^
v _____________________ ^
v _____________________ ^
Tanks - - - - - - - - - - -> Melee DD

als heiler bist du einfach derjenige der über den schaden des RangeDD lacht ihn wegheilt, und ihm dann entweder den Schädel einschlägtst oder ihn an Dots zugurnde gehen lässt (glaub ich zumindest), jedenfalls will Mythic das so balancen


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. Juni 2008)

Lumpi667 schrieb:


> Und wo ordne ich da, wenn ich fragen darf, die Heiler ein? Dürfen die auch wen verhauen oder sind es lediglich Buffbots wie der Midgard Heiler?



Es gibt keine reinen Heiler. Außerdem gibt es wohl kein so Buffbot Getue wie in DAoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich vermute das man die Heiler auch auf Damage speccen kann und auch auf hauptsächlich Heilung. Es wurde ja schon gesagt, dass z. B. der Heiler-Archetyp sich nicht vor Tanks verstecken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lumpi667 (21. Juni 2008)

Ok, danke, war mir nur nicht sicher ob ich deine Tabelle richtig interpretiert hatte, anscheinend aber doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (21. Juni 2008)

Hinzu kommt noch, dass einige Heiler, wie der Jünger dmg machen *müssen*, bevor sie überhaupt heilen können. Oder der Schamane, der für seine mächtigsten Heilzauber ersteinmal weniger mächtige Schaden Zauber sprechen muss.


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Warum so kompliziert?^^

Fernkampfheiler = richtung Fernkämpfer DD
Nahkampfheiler = richtung Nahkämpfer DD

Fernkampfheiler > Tank
Nahkampfheiler<Tank (vorausgesetzt er blockiert die Heilung)


----------



## Salute (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Danke für deine diskrieminierung.




Du kannst hier doch nicht ankommen, den allerlezten WoW-Kiddy raushängen lassen und dann sowas behaupten.^^
Spiel ein offline Spiel, oder WoW.. was weiß ich, aber in WAR wirst du definitiv sowas von unglücklich werden.


In diesem Sinne

Edit: Bin eh der Meinung das er sich verstellt, in Wirklichkeit will der einfach nur rum spammen. Da sein WoW-Acc höhstwahrscheinlich wegen solchem zur Zeit gesperrt ist.^^


----------



## Hühü1 (21. Juni 2008)

ups wie ist das den passiert also der thread ist schon mal spannender als der film den sich grad eine freundin von mir anschaut^^ 

@moagim

einfach klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man konnte es lesen wie du von beitrag immer entnervter wurdest^^ hast dich dann aber doch noch zusammengerissen.^^
Also wow (nicht WoW^^) ich musste echt lachen ^^

Also moagim dich und blackstorm würde ich gern mal im nen raum erleben wo du ihm WAR erklärst ^^ 
....frage mich wer zuerst aufgibt^^

mehr davon ^^ der film läuft noch ^^


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Ich hoffe, Blackstorm hat nicht noch mehr fragen. Ich frag mich, wann Moagims Geduldsfaden reißt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sealt (21. Juni 2008)

Da könnte man glatt ne TV Sendung draus machen!

Ne Spaß, ich denke Blackstorm hat recht und Moagim sollte das endlich mal zugeben!


----------



## Moagim (21. Juni 2008)

Sealt schrieb:


> Da könnte man glatt ne TV Sendung draus machen!
> 
> Ne Spaß, ich denke Blackstorm hat recht und Moagim sollte das endlich mal zugeben!



Gleich gibts Entengulasch


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Gleich gibts Entengulasch


Hab eh Hunger. Gib gas! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sealt (21. Juni 2008)

Du machst Alfred Angst =(


----------



## Blufl (21. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> wenn ein chosen gegen ein nahkämpfer 1on1 macht wer gewinnt ??



Sodala, wer is denn jetzt mit Popcorn holen dran?
Achja und:

Darf das bitte in meine Signatur?


----------



## Rayon (21. Juni 2008)

verstehen halt eh nur die, die das miterlebt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Juni 2008)

War doch ganz nett, nun ist wieder ein Tag rum und wir haben 9 Seiten geschafft, welche Frage wollen wir morgen stellen?


----------



## Rayon (22. Juni 2008)

Wie wärs mit: Wieso haben Caster nicht mehr HP?


----------



## Blackstorm666 (22. Juni 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit: Wieso haben Caster nicht mehr HP?




Nein viel besser...

Caster solten plattenrüng tragen und ein debbuff geben 90% geschwindigkeits redz macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (22. Juni 2008)

Wieso führen wir nicht gleich die Regeln von Dungeons&Dragons ein, Zauberpatzer, je mehr schutz die Rüstung bietet desto großer ist die Chance das der Zauber Misslingt, ich glaub bei einer Rüstung aus Roter Drachenhaut waren es 90%


----------



## Lorwand (22. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> ja, mann kann sich Trophäen an die Ausrüsung hängen ^^,
> 
> und nochmal für alle zum Mitschreiben, wenn alle Klassen über das selbe Spielverständnis ihrer klasse verfügen trifft folgende Situation auf
> 
> ...



Sehr schön erklärt aber schlägt nicht der Melee-DD den Ranged-DD und der Heiler den Tank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (22. Juni 2008)

Caster > Tank > Melee > Caster... 
Heiler sind, wie bereits aus *etlichen* Moagim-Posts zu entnehmen ist, jenachdem ob Nahkampfheiler oder Distanzheiler bei Melee oder Caster einzuordnen. ^^


----------



## Blah (22. Juni 2008)

Ahahaha, Black und eure Kommentare, genial, wie in ner Comedy Show! Fast schon Kinoreif!

Ich spiele einen Wächter in AoC, da ist es so, dass wir unsere Mitglieder Supporten, wenn ich kämpfe werden meine Mitglieder auch stärker und erhalten einen Buff.

Der Wächter ist wie ein Fels, DDs kloppen wie blöd an mir rum, während ich sie mit Knock Backs und ähnlichem todwalze. Der Schaden ist da nicht so wichtig, solange ich überlebe! Klar gehen die Kämpfe etwas länger, aber ich verliere oft keinen Kampf, weil ich einfach überlebe!

Gegen Heiler jedoch sieht es etwas anderst aus, aber gegen Nahkampf DDs gewinne ich eigentlich jeden Kampf. Da wir mehr HP und Ausdauer haben, sobald der DD weniger Ausdauer (nicht HP!) hat als ich, hat er den Kampf schon so gut wie verloren.

Um mal ein Tank im PvP mal vergleichen zu können.

Oder 4 Tanks versperren den Weg zur Statue, die die andere Gruppe kaputt hauen muss. Genial, die stehen dort in Def Stellung und kein Schwein kommt vorbei.


----------



## sybarith (22. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Moment das ist dann aber kein Magier der seine Kräfte/Fähigkeiten von Khorne bezieht.
> 
> Ein Magier der sich dem Chaos verschrieben hat um einen Dämon zu befreien ist etwas anderes.
> Es gibt ja Magier des ungeteilten Chaos die Dämonen beschwören können....solang der Gott zustimmt.
> ...


der magier um den es in dem buch geht, gehört aber nicht zum ungeteilten chaos, er nennt khorne direkt seinen herren. er ist auch selbst nicht von einem dämon besessen oder ähnliches. 
und keine sorge mit dem fluff kenne ich mich aus, ich bin seit über 12 jahren tabletop spieler. mir ist klar das das mit dem khorne magier komisch koingt, weil es halt nicht die norm ist, aber wie das bei schreiberlingen so ist, nehmen sie sich hier und da gerne mächtig viele freiheiten heraus. und im zweiten buch vom letzten jäger, gibt es nun mal einen solchen magier.


----------



## Moagim (22. Juni 2008)

sybarith schrieb:


> . mir ist klar das das mit dem khorne magier komisch koingt, weil es halt nicht die norm ist, aber wie das bei *schreiberlingen so ist, nehmen sie sich hier und da gerne mächtig viele freiheiten heraus*. und im zweiten buch vom letzten jäger, gibt es nun mal einen solchen magier.



Genau das ist es.


----------



## Chaosos (22. Juni 2008)

Oh man das ist zu geil in dem thread hir ....
1: also so wörter wie pampig sollte och eigentlich auch nen 14en jähriger kennon oder irre ich ? kommt doch soziemlich aus dem gleichen jahrhundert wie assoziieren und das kennt jeder oder sollte 

2: Tanks werden einfach ihrenvorteil gegenüber meeles ( nahkampf dds) haben das doch voll kommen klar schwere rüssi etc. ok manche müssen dafür ihr schild wegpacken (gut das ich nen schwarzen gardisten spiel und der wohl evtl. sowas unnützes wie nen schild eh nicht braucht)

3: man hat auch ein naja auch wenn geringe aber imemr hin eien chance nen range ddler fertigzumachen auch wenn du mehr schaden von ihnen bekommst hast du immer noch life evtl nen zwo händer mit realativ hohemschaden udn die range ddlers stoff klamotten heißt wieder etwas mehr dmg udn sie haben weniger leben als du also noch ne wie gesagt geringe chance ... Dazu lasst das spiel doch erstmal rauskommen und dann sehen wir wie das leuft weil es hängt auch imemr was von Skill der spielers selbst ab

4:alle die sagen das Blackstorm komsiches zeug redet bekommt ein + von mir da sie mir die arbeit der antwort abnahmen ^^


----------



## Salute (22. Juni 2008)

Chaosos schrieb:


> 2: Tanks werden einfach ihrenvorteil gegenüber meeles ( nahkampf dds) haben das doch voll kommen klar schwere rüssi etc. ok manche müssen dafür ihr schild wegpacken (gut das ich nen schwarzen gardisten spiel und der wohl evtl. sowas unnützes wie nen schild eh nicht braucht)




Ich hoffe es werden ende des Monats die Details zu der karriere Meisterschaften zum Gardisten veröffentlich.. halts nicht mehr aus..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (22. Juni 2008)

Lol, oh man wie geil. Einfach spitze der Thread, macht weiter so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie ich sehe, spielt Blackstorm auch das Tabletop und dort ist es einfach so, das die Auserwählten einfach gut Damage verteilen. Kann es vielleicht nicht einfach so sein, das er versucht das TabletopSystem mit dem OnlineRPG System zu vergleichen bzw. verwechseln tut? So kommt mir das nämlich vor, oder er hat wirklich einfach zuviel WoW gezockt.


----------



## Blackstorm666 (22. Juni 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Lol, oh man wie geil. Einfach spitze der Thread, macht weiter so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja genau so ist es im tabletop spiel sind auserählte einfach extrem im austeilen nicht im einstecken


----------



## Moagim (22. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Ja genau so ist es im tabletop spiel sind auserählte einfach extrem im austeilen nicht im einstecken




Fängst du schon wieder an?

Soso der Auserwählte hält also im Table Top nichts aus..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Extrem im Dmg austeilen...hast du es immer noch nicht kapiert? Tank = starke Hiebe aber langsam.
Er ist kein Schwächling. Was die "Kraft im Arm" angeht IST er stärker als Heiler und DDs.

Er ist im Nahkampf gefährlich (was wir dir seit mehreren Seiten schon zu erklären versuchen). Gegen Fernkämpfer (aufgrund der Entfernung) logischerweise nicht.
Was ist daran so anders als zum Table Top?   Wenn da einer auf dich feuert must du als Nahkämpfer auch erst mal rankommen.


----------



## LionTamer (23. Juni 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Ja genau so ist es im tabletop spiel sind auserählte einfach extrem im austeilen nicht im einstecken



Du solltest Dich mal von diesem 1on1 Gedanken lösen.

WAR basiert auf einem Gruppenzusammenspiel. 
Es ist im Grunde völlig belanglos welche Klasse gegen welche Andere wie Chancen im 1on1 hat.

Wenn es verfünftig läuft, sollten keine 1on1 Sitution entstehen, sondern immer mehrere Spieler gleichzeitig agieren.

Der Chosen ist nunmal wie seine Tankkollegen dafür da, die Angriffswelle des Gegner zu blocken und zu verhinden, daß dieser zu den "leicht gepanzerten" Klassen durchkommt.

Deswegen wird er gut gepanzert sein, viel aushalten und langsam aber mächtig zuschlagen. Er ist einafch ne massive Wand und kein Panzer der alles überrollt.
Deswegen macht es für einen Tank keinen Unterschied, ob er nun mit Schild + 1h Waffe oder mit 2h-Waffe agiert. Er wird immer seiner Rolle treu bleiben


----------



## sTereoType (23. Juni 2008)

zumal wenn der chosen  von mythic so flasch ausgelegt sein sollte wie er deiner meinung nach rüber kommt, dann hätte GW nicht das ok gegeben und gesagt " So nich Digga. Dat machste noch korrekt , verstehste?"


----------



## Badumsaen (23. Juni 2008)

Moagim seine Geduld möchte ich haben^^

ich wäre auf der 5. Seite schon soweit gewesen in die Tastatur zu beißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, und nochmal zu dem Thema Khorne Magier. Ein Arbeitskollege von mir is beim TT seit der 3. Edition dabei und leidenschaftlicher Chaos spieler. Hat sogar das Zeichen des ungeteiltem Chaos auf dem Unterarm tätowiert^^ Und als ich im sagte, es behaupte jemand dass es einen Khorne Magier gibt.... Ihr hättet seinen Gesichtsausdruck sehen sollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich lese zur zeit auch seine Armeehandbücher durch, darunter auch das neue der Chaosdämonen, wo nochmal ausführlich über die Chaosgötter erzählt wird, und da steht DEFINITIV dass Khorne jegliche Form der Magie zum Angriff als schwach und seiner unwürdig ansieht. Verzauberte Waffen und Rüstungen sind da was anderes.


----------



## TrueMorgor (23. Juni 2008)

Naja in dem Buch scheint es nen Khorne Magier zu geben. (Ich bin jemand, der alle Bücher zum Fluff zählt, solang GW draufsteht).

Auch bitte nicht Magier mit Magus verwechseln (oder gar Kultisten)! (Unterschied wurde schon genannt).

Sollte ein Menschenmagier jemals beginnen NUR Khorne als seinen Herren zu betrachten, würde er sofort jegliche Magie in sein Schwert und Rüstung packen, sonstiges Zaubern aufgeben und beginnen Leute mit brutalen Schwüngen zu spalten.

Wobei natürlich Khorne selbst zaubert (--> siehe Codex Dämonen). Leider hat GW mit dem Dämonencodex einiges verhaut. Auch mit den neuen Miniaturen (Zerfleischer ohne Äxte? Lyncht den GW-Mitarbeiter der dafür verantworlich ist!) --> Auch Khornes Lieblinswaffe ist ein Schwert (oder Lieblingstrophäe?^^)

Aber natürlich gilt: Khorne und seine Anhänger sind Chaos --> Chaos ist Magie --> alles chaotische ist magisch --> wer das net versteht darf kein Chaos spielen^^ --> das führt zu wahnsinn --> wahnsinn ist chaos im kopf --> chaos im kopf ist magisch --> .... usw.

Nicht zu vergessen dass Khorne auch der animalischte und gleichzeitig maschinen - freundlichste Chaosgott ist (viele schmieden, dämonen sind halb maschine/halb dämon, usw). 

Will auch net ein altes Klischee auskramen aber DE Magier, die Khaine anbeten, könnten auch -unbewusst- Khorne anbeten, aber trotzdem Magie anwenden (^^, wer darauf antwortet, hat keinen Sinn für GW Humor)

Zur Tank-Problematik:

Mal abgesehen davon, dass man zb. paar level über dem anti-archetypen sein kann, zb. viel besseres Equip als sein Gegenüber, besser geskillt/ge-taktikt (?), jemand immernoch überraschen kann (selber full hp, gegner schon angeschlagen,) in Überzahl ist, oder einfach viel besser ist, gibt es sicher noch ein paar Faktoren die dich eventuell einen Anti-Archetypen trotzdem -hin und wieder- bezwingen lassen. Ein echtes 1on1 sind das alles dann aber nicht^^. --> so sollte es auch net sein

Alleine vom logischen her, überleg mal: Ein Tank hat viel Rüstung... gegen wen hilft Rüstung? Gegen heiler? fern-dd? NEIN gegen NAH-DD ... Wenn du auf offener Straße nicht abgestochen werden willst, musst du wohl was anderes als dein aggro-berlin leibchen anziehen. --> probier mal ein Kettenhemd. 

Außerdem gibt es Heiler mit Plattenrüstung, oder zumindest schwerer --> Sigmarpriester zb. Weiß jetzt nicht genau wie der umgesetzt werden wird aber wenn er Platte hat und heilen kann darf man von dmg nicht viel erwarten (was nicht heißt das er keinen macht, nur weniger halt verglichen mit nahkampf dd--> WoW --> Paladin)

BTW hätte es schön gefunden wenn statt tzeentch ungeteiltes/alle Chaos als fraktion gemacht worden wär... jede Klasse hätte dann 4 Bäume, 1 pro Gott. Wer sich spezialisert wird halt dessen Anhänger, wer mixt bleibt ungeteilt. --> IMO /mein Wunschtraum^^, tzeentchtypen sollten mehr im hinterhalt agieren

BTW2 finde ich es ein wenig zu übertrieben wie ihr mit Blackstorm umgeht. Er ist jung, er kennt sich nicht aus, und seine Wünsche werden unerfüllt bleiben. Bis jetzt hat er nicht geflamet, und auch wenn mans ihm nicht zutraut, er dürfte einiges nachgeholt oder nachgeschlagen haben (heißt nicht dass er es verstanden hat^^ wenn ER ein ER ist) ... zb. diskriminieren... sicher hätte er SuFu, die Erklärungen und die allgemeinen Beschreibungen lesen können... doch davon hätten wir dann nichts gehabt oder?^^ Man kann in DEM Alter noch net alles wissen

die Leute von LOD gehören doch in den Knast^^

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/LOD

PS.: wer meinen Post net mag, darf ihn als Trollfutter verwenden XD das schließt auch Blackstorm mit ein


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

also vom TT her hat black doch recht, teilweise. Ein Auserkorener teilt richtig derbe aus und steckt gleichzeitig viel ein, doch sowas würde in nem MMO schnell zu overpowertem gedödel führen! denn im MMO hast nicht eine Armee die, z.B. durch mehrere Truppen die Schwächen eines Helde ausbügeln kann oder so ähnlich.

Was stellst nem Auserkorenen gegenüber? Im TT brauchst du da ein Regiment oder mehrere...am besten mit helden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, flankenangriffe blabla, leider geht das in nem mmo nicht.

punkt aus.

MMO ist nicht gleich TT


----------



## Moagim (23. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> also vom TT her hat black doch recht, teilweise. Ein Auserkorener teilt richtig derbe aus und steckt gleichzeitig viel ein,





Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Ja genau so ist es im tabletop spiel sind auserählte einfach extrem im austeilen *nicht im einstecken*



Er ändert sowiso ständig seine Aussagen, bzw wechselt das Thema.
Er verwendet auch nur die Tatsachen des Table Tops, die ihm gerade in den Kram passen. Den Rest reimt er sich so zurecht wie sein "Wunsch" ist.


----------



## Rayon (23. Juni 2008)

Wunderbare Grundlage für eine endlose Diskussion... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Targuss (23. Juni 2008)

/vote for Thread im Archiv verschwinden lassen


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juni 2008)

nö, der Thread ist doch das beste beispiel für die Magie des Chaos, egal wie hoch und stabil der Damm aus Argumenten für unsere Sichtweise ist, es kommt immer irgendwie hindurch

@TrueMorgor
die meisten diskriminieren ihn nicht, und die die es tun haben sich in der wortwahl etwas vergriffen, nur war Blackstorm666 etwas......... uneinsichtig gegenüber unseren Infos, es spricht ja für ihn das er versucht hat über 10! Seiten fast sämtliche Bekannten Infos aus uns rauszukitzeln, das selbst ein Beta tester fast rausgeworfen wäre hätte er das selbe gepostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das spiel an sich kann man ja schon gar nicht wie das Tabeltop aufbauen da es ja ein Punktelimit gibt, wenn du 2000 Punkte mit der Absoluten Elite vollstopfst und die Standartauswahl nur mitdarf das deine Armee gültig ist steht man halt wenns gut läuft der anderen Armee mit 1:3 gegenüber.


----------



## LoD_Orbit (24. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir gerade den ganzen Thread durchgelesen.... und ich sitz hier mit Pipi in den Augen. Wie verstrahlt kann jemand nur sein? Ich mein, nem Neandertaler das Auto fahren beibringen wäre leichter gewesen. Das Doofheit immernoch nicht weh tut ist n Wunder.

Sry für das Comment, aber das musste mal gesagt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. Juni 2008)

Ihr jungs von LoD seid ja scheinbar überall, keine 3 Beiträge kann man schreiben ohne das einer von euch ne Antwort parat hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und ihr seid mir sogar Sympatisch, so hieß meine alte Gilde(nennen wirs mal so) bei Spacepioneers ^^


----------



## Rayon (24. Juni 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Ihr jungs von LoD seid ja scheinbar überall, keine 3 Beiträge kann man schreiben ohne das einer von euch ne Antwort parat hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Türlich, müssen ja unsere aktivität nach außen hin gut halten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoD_Orbit (24. Juni 2008)

Genau. Und das ist harte Arbeit !


















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. Juni 2008)

LoD_Orbit schrieb:


> Genau. Und das ist harte Arbeit !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja und ich muss das ganz alleine machen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr seid wenigstens 5 oder 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (24. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ja und ich muss das ganz alleine machen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du spielst ja auch Ordler........das klingt verdächtig nach Hordler....aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Du spielst ja auch Ordler........das klingt verdächtig nach Hordler....aber egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt doch mit zur Ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (24. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Kommt doch mit zur Ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich kommen wir zur Ordnung, nur nicht so wie du es gerne hättest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Natürlich kommen wir zur Ordnung, nur nicht so wie du es gerne hättest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich schlag dir aber doch so ungern den Kopf ab ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (24. Juni 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ich schlag dir aber doch so ungern den Kopf ab !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als Fernkämpfer dürftest du mit Schlagen weniger erfolgreich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...und als Nahkämpfer naja siehe "ewige Diskusion"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. Juni 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Als Fernkämpfer dürftest du mit Schlagen weniger erfolgreich sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LuciusNoctus (24. Juni 2008)

ok ....

erstmal ein " HEIL SLAANESH!!!!!!!! " ^^

dann mal die Aufklärung: "Es gibt einen Magier des Khorn "....
Dieser Khorn Magier ist der Haubtschmied der Chaoszwerge....

Khorns Magie beschränkt sich auf das erschaffen von magischen Waffen 
und Rüstungen und dieser Magier benutzt die Macht von ihm, um die 
perfecten Waffen zu schmieden....

Das ist der Magier des Khorn....
Gott , aber was kann man sich für Stress machen....
ich setzt mich dann mal wieder neben meinen Prinzen und schau dem Khornie beim Kelchzusammen-
bauen zu... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also

have Fun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Luci... Mann der Maske...


----------



## Moagim (24. Juni 2008)

LuciusNoctus schrieb:


> erstmal ein " HEIL SLAANESH!!!!!!!! " ^^
> 
> dann mal die Aufklärung: "Es gibt einen Magier des Khorn "....
> Dieser Khorn Magier ist der Haubtschmied der Chaoszwerge....



Mal abgesehen davon das es Khorne heist.....

Per Definition ist ein Magier kein Schmied.
Bei den Zwergen ist auch erklärt warum RUNEN keine Magie sind
Magier nutzen die "Winde der Magie"

Das Khorne magische Artefakte/Ausrüstung akzeptiert hatten wir schon mehrmals gesagt...und da ist der Schmied der Chaoszwerge nicht der einzige der soetwas zu Stande bringt.


----------



## Eraluan1 (24. Juni 2008)

Moagim hat recht (wie immer)

Die Zwerge wurden von den Alten sehr magieresistent gemacht doch leider haben die Alten irgend was verzapft und deshalb können die Zwerge keine Magie anwenden sondern nur Runen schmieden.


----------



## Terratec (3. Juli 2008)

Ich hoffe wegen meiner Frage beißen jetzt nicht gleich mehrere Leute in ihre Tastatur, aber: Kann ein Auserwählter, der aus 2H und Schild eine schöne Mischskillung gebastelt hat, während dem Kampf die Waffe wechseln (also wie in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Also quasi den Rückstoßeffekt (falls es ihn denn dann gibt) ausnutzen, und danach wieder sein Schild anziehen und "Mauer spielen"?


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wegen meiner Frage beißen jetzt nicht gleich mehrere Leute in ihre Tastatur, aber: Kann ein Auserwählter, der aus 2H und Schild eine schöne Mischskillung gebastelt hat, während dem Kampf die Waffe wechseln (also wie in WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Barbaren können ja auch ihren "Waffenarm" *hust* im Kampf wechseln (wobei er in dem Zustand wohl verwundbar ist)
Eigentlich nur logisch das du im Kampf deine Waffe wechseln kannst.

Scheinbar hat man aber eine Begrenzung bei den Taktiken. Es hies mal das du dir unterschiedliche "Taktikpaletten" zusammenstecken kannst.
Das ganze beruht ja nicht nur auf den Waffen.

Schilde sind übrigens auch Waffen, könnte mir vorstellen das du mit Schilden einen Stun austeilen kannst. *Schild über den Schädel zieh*----->Gegner sieht Sterne

Bei den Taktiken (siehe Podcasts) gibt es VIEL mehr als in eine Palette reinpassen. Man kann zwar weitere Slots in einer Palette freispielen (Quest/PvP/RvR) aber du kannst dich unmöglich auf alle Situationen einstellen. Du musst dich entscheiden mit welcher Palette du in den Kamf gehst.....das bindet dich in gewisser Weise an eine Waffengattung (Beispiel Tank)
Wenn du mit einer exzelenten 1+Schild Palette in den Kampf gehst......da kann dir der Wechsel zum Zweihänder das Genick brechen.

@erulan 
Es ging nur darum das ein Schmied kein Magier des Khorne ist. Chaoszwerge an sich...da geht Magie schon.


----------



## Terratec (3. Juli 2008)

Hmmm...klingt zumindest logisch...leider *g*
Wäre zu schön gewesen die Gegner mit einer dicken Keule auf Abstand zu halten und dann schnell zum Schild zu wechseln. 
Soll "da kann dir der Wechsel zum Zweihänder das Genick brechen " auch bedeuten dass Waffen wechseln eine längere Zeit braucht? 
Wäre schön, da es mich in WoW immer nervt, wenn ein Krieger 1 Sekunde lang ein Schild anhat Spellrefle.....aber NEIN das kommt hier nicht ins Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Hmmm...klingt zumindest logisch...leider *g*
> Wäre zu schön gewesen die Gegner mit einer dicken Keule auf Abstand zu halten und dann schnell zum Schild zu wechseln.
> Soll "da kann dir der Wechsel zum Zweihänder das Genick brechen " auch bedeuten dass Waffen wechseln eine längere Zeit braucht?
> Wäre schön, da es mich in WoW immer nervt, wenn ein Krieger 1 Sekunde lang ein Schild anhat Spellrefle.....aber NEIN das kommt hier nicht ins Forum
> ...



Nein das heist nur das du deine Palette normalerweise für irgendwas optimierst.
Kannst natürlich auch mischen. Was dir lieber ist ist deine Sache.

Du must nur beachten.....was macht dein Gegner. Wenn er sich auf etwas spezialisiert wird er eine Mischform deinerseits wohl zerlegen.
Ich glaube aber das du sowiso nicht nur 1 Palette *in Bereitschaft* hast

Dennoch wird nicht ALLES reinpassen.


----------



## Terratec (3. Juli 2008)

Was du sagst ist natürlich richtig, aber wenn ich einen Auserwählten spiele/n sollte, dann spezialisiere ich mich nicht auf tolle 1on1 Fights, sondern eher so, dass es für die Gruppe optimal ist. Dass wenn man 1on1 mag, der Auserwählte vielleicht nicht so die optimale Klasse ist, wurde glaube ich schon gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Ach was spekuliere ich hier über eine optimale Talentverteilung bei einem Spiel, bei dem ich noch nicht mal die Beta von innen gesehen habe *g*


----------



## Moagim (3. Juli 2008)

Terratec schrieb:


> Was du sagst ist natürlich richtig, aber wenn ich einen Auserwählten spiele/n sollte, dann spezialisiere ich mich nicht auf tolle 1on1 Fights, sondern eher so, dass es für die Gruppe optimal ist. Dass wenn man 1on1 mag, der Auserwählte vielleicht nicht so die optimale Klasse ist, wurde glaube ich schon gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich habe nichts von 1:1 gesagt.

Beispiel: Du hast einen Rundumschlag mit 2 Händern der alles zurückwirft, oder ein Talent das dir beim Schildeinsatz ermöglicht jemanden 4 Sekunden zu betäuben
Das kann beides sehr nützlich für die Gruppe sein. Trotzdem wirst du dich entscheiden müssen, was du wohl häufiger in der jeweiligen Situation brauchst.
Dementsprechend baust du deine Paletten.


Du wirst in einer Feldschlacht anders planen als bei einer Belagerung.  Du wirst bei einer Festungsverteidigung anders "basteln" als beim Sturmangriff.
Klar was ich meine?


----------



## Terratec (3. Juli 2008)

Jetzt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke!


----------



## Scarloc. (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab mir die Seiten hier über die letzten 30 Minuten mal durch gelesen.
Unglaublich wie wenig manche Leute von korrekter Rechtschreibung/Grammatik oder korrekten Formulierungen halten.
Und wie sie darauf bauen, das die Community ihnen alles eintrichtert ohne selber einen Finger zu krümmen.
Selbst ich, der ich schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr tabletop spiele (ehe. Waldelfen Spieler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und mich zwar brennend für WAR intressiere, aber bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen bin mich mehr als oberflächlich damit zu beschäftigen, hätte 85% der Fragen beantworten können.
Die Ignoranz einiger Menschen ist doch unglaublich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[flame off]

So generell, da es hier eh "in grauer Vorzeit"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das letzte mal nicht offtopic war, sag ich jetzt noch, das ich mich wahnsinnig darauf freue mit (dann) meinem Chaos Barbar zu spielen, sowie auch andere Klassen (bevorzugt Chosen oder ein Range DD) anzutesten.

Gruß


----------



## MacJunkie79 (7. Juli 2008)

Wurscht was Black auch spielen wird...Mein Kriegshammer freut sich schon drauf ihn virtuell immer wieder zu Klump zu hauen. 1x für jedes falsch geschriebene Wort - immer und immer wieder.


----------



## Sorzzara (7. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> > Kommt doch mit zur Ordnung top.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OH MEIN GOTT! Bis zu dieser Zeile hab ich mir nur die letzten 2 Seiten des Threads durchgelesen!
Dieser Blackstorm ist ja wohl das GEILSTE was ich je hier gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> also 1 gibt es ja verschiedene pfade des auerkorenen und ein pfad von ihm beudeut mit einer riesen 2h waffe rum zu renn und alles zu klump hauen
> 2.linkin park is re metal eine mischung aus hip hop und metal
> 3. höre ich kein linkin park



Einfach zu gut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin unterm Tisch gelegen!
Ich weiss schon jetzt mit was ich einen Chosen Zänker namens "Blackstorm" Buffen werde,...die "Mark of the Spell Destroyer" ist hier dringender benötigt als irgendwo sonst.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (7. Juli 2008)

HAHAHA! Selten so gelacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wusste bei dem Thread teilweise nicht, ob ich weinen oder lachen soll...

PS: vote for Sticky! Warum? Weil der Thread total gut ist, wenn man von nem stressigen Arbeitstag/Schultag nach Hause kommt und was zum Lachen braucht.


----------



## Servon (7. Juli 2008)

Ich komme gut damit klar das nur Tzeentch dabei ist. 
Es ist zwar schade, das die andern nicht richtig zur Geltung kommen, aber ihnen wird doch auch gehuldigt.
Vielleicht wird dieser Content irgendwann erweitert. Der größte Teil der Chaosarmeen ist doch ungeteiltes Chaos oder täusche ich mich da?


Ps: Nette Unterhaltung im Thread  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

Ne Ungeteiltes Chaos ist der kleinste teil, da sie ja von Allen 4 Göttern akzeptiert werden, dafür sind sie die absolute Elite was das Menschliche Chaos ins Feld werfen kann.


----------



## Servon (7. Juli 2008)

Jetzt habe ich aber gestutzt, da musste ich echt im Lexicanum nachschauen.
Ungeteiltes Chaos

Ich war immer der Meinung, das sich aus einem "normalen" und ungeteilten Soldaten ein Champion des entsprechenden Gottes bildet.

Aber du hast Recht, das ist die Elite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man muss es als eigene Gottheit betrachten.


Zitat: 
Dennoch findet das Ungeteilte Chaos seine Anhänger, und Champions, die keinen der finsteren Götter dem anderen vorziehen - oder jeweils den Chaosgott anrufen und verehren, von dem sie sich im Augenblick das meiste versprechen... Einige der Champions des Ungeteilten Chaos steigen sogar zu Dämonenprinzen auf.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

Sie es so, die Taten dieser Personen erfreuehn nicht nur einen Gott, sie verbreiten also nicht nur Krankheiten, spinnen nicht nur intriegen, lassen ihre gegner leiden, oder Schlagen ihnen den Kopf ab und verteilen ihr Blut auf dem Boden, sie machen alles zusammen.

Diese Champions gehen nicht hinaus und rufen: Blut für den Blutgott, nein!
sie wollen allen Chaosgöttern gefallen, und die dieses erreichen sind die warhaft mächstigsten Krieger die das Chaos ins Feld führt, nur noch die Dämonen können da mithalten.


----------



## Camillo70 (7. Juli 2008)

Die deutschen sind so schön die deutschen sind so nett die deutschen sind so schön die deutschen sind so nett  DIE DEUTSCHE IS PÖRFEKT. Ich liebe Deutsche wörst ich liebe deutsche wein ich liebe deutshe Bier is gut for my ??DÖS??

tetetetete tetetetete tetetetetetetetete Ich liebe deutsche land ich liebe deutsche land ICH LIEBE DEUTSCHE LAND.
Ich liebe Deutsche Frau ich liebe deutsche Kind ich liebe deutsche Mann den alle sind so nett.

tetetetete tetetette tetetette tetettete ICH LIEBE DEUTSCHE LAND!!!!


----------



## Servon (7. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Sie es so, die Taten dieser Personen erfreun nicht nur einen Gott, sie verbreiten also nicht nur Krankheiten, spinnen nicht nur Intrigen, lassen ihre gegner leiden, oder Schlagen ihnen den Kopf ab und verteilen ihr Blut auf dem Boden, sie machen alles zusammen.



Das ist so ein genialer Satz, denn muss man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. 

Ich hatte nur die ganze Zeit die Story von Warhammer: Mark of Chaos im Kopf. Der "ungeteilte" Champion kann sich später entscheiden, ob Nurgle oder Khorne.

Aber so gefällt mir die Story über das Chaos noch besser.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (7. Juli 2008)

Es kommt ja auch ständig die Frage auf, warum nicht einer der anderen Götter die Chaostruppen in WAR bereit stellt.
Das hat auch mit den Fähigkeiten bzw Eigenarten der jeweiligen Generäle zu tun.

Nur wenige Anhänger des Tzeentch erreichen das Ende der langen Straße, die zum Titel Champion führt, doch diese wenigen werden die schrecklichsten Champions des Chaos. Sie werden mit *außergewöhnlichen Kampffertigkeiten und den mächtigen magischen Kräften* ihres Herren der Magie gesegnet. Jeder einzelne von ihnen ist nicht nur ein Krieger sondern auch ein mächtiger Zauberer. Diese tödliche Kombination macht sie zu sehr gefährlichen Gegnern -* listige Anführer und furchterregende Krieger, die ihre Armeen mit zielsicherer Vorhersehung kommandieren.* Allgemein gelten Sie als durch Magie quasi unangreifbar. *Wie kann man einen Gegner besiegen, der alle deine Schritte scheinbar schon vorher kennt?*

Verschlagen, unheimlich, kämpferisch,magisch.......Wen man sich einen geschickten/intelligenten Feldherren vorstellt, dann entspricht ein Anhänger des Tzeentch am ehesten diesem Bild.


----------



## macul (8. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Verschlagen, unheimlich, kämpferisch,magisch.......Wen man sich einen geschickten/intelligenten Feldherren vorstellt, dann entspricht ein Anhänger des Tzeentch am ehesten diesem Bild.




Das stimmt schon wobei man bedenken sollte, das die Tzeentchanhänger für ihr Leben gerne Intrigen spinnen damit schalten sich die obersten Kriegsfürsten meist lebst aus, da sie ihre Untergebenen schnell mal hinrichten lassen.

Daher ist ein Kriegsherr des Ungeteilten CHaos der beste Anführer. Er hat die Macht des ganzen Chaos.

bestes Beispiel: Archaon

P.s ich fand es zu lustig wie man nur behaupten kann das Khorne Magier hat, so nen unfug hab ich lange nicht mehr gelesen, die müssten sich ja selbst töten


----------



## HGVermillion (8. Juli 2008)

macul schrieb:


> P.s ich fand es zu lustig wie man nur behaupten kann das Khorne Magier hat, so nen unfug hab ich lange nicht mehr gelesen, die müssten sich ja selbst töten



und es hat nur 3 Seiten gedauert ihn davon abzubringen, ich wette nach dem Thread war Moagim ein paar Jahre älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwarzbär (8. Juli 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> lol neee orks nich auch wenn ich so schreibe kommt darauf an wo ich her komm aus berlin und da sprechn wa auch so ^^



nein, in berlin redet man nicht so, nur die so genannte "bildungsferne unterschicht", ich als geborener berliner fühle mich von obiger aussage massiv beleidigt


----------



## Sorzzara (8. Juli 2008)

Schwarzbär schrieb:


> nein, in berlin redet man nicht so, nur die so genannte "bildungsferne unterschicht", ich als geborener berliner fühle mich von obiger aussage massiv beleidigt




Ich glaube nicht dass irgendwer der hier anwesenden eine Aussage aus Blackies Quelle für sehr Stichhaltig nimmt, von daher würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moagim (8. Juli 2008)

macul schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon wobei man bedenken sollte, das die Tzeentchanhänger für ihr Leben gerne Intrigen spinnen damit schalten sich die obersten Kriegsfürsten meist lebst aus, da sie ihre Untergebenen schnell mal hinrichten lassen.
> 
> Daher ist ein Kriegsherr des Ungeteilten CHaos der beste Anführer. Er hat die Macht des ganzen Chaos.
> 
> bestes Beispiel: Archaon



Ja schon, nur wäre ein ungteilter Champion in der Lage das gesamte Chaos in den Krieg zu führen---->enormer Aufwand für die Entwickler und Orks bzw DE wären gar nicht mehr nötig gewesen.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der überhaupt zur Debatte stand. Ungeteilte Champions entstehen auch nicht gerade von Heute auf Morgen, wenn man sich mal ansieht was Archaon alles leisten musste damit ihn alle Götter als ihren "Erwählten" akzeptieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Auch wenn sich WAR nicht *völlig *an den Taple Top Verlauf halten muss.....Karl Franz ist der Imperator,genau wie bem Sturm des Chaos. Das der den Aufstieg von ZWEI ungeteilten Champions erlebt, ist doch ein bischen herabwürdigend für die Bedeutung eines ungeteilten Champions....so häufig gibts die nicht.

Es ist "einfacher" sich für einen General eines Gottes zu entscheiden.
In der Einzelbetrachtung ist die Entscheidung für Tzeentch schon gut nachvollziehbar. Als "Manipulator" kann man sich mit Tzeentch wunderbar die zukünftige Erweiterung im Chaosbereich offen halten.
Er legt die anderen einfach rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masarius (8. Juli 2008)

Moagim schrieb:


> Ja schon, nur wäre ein ungteilter Champion in der Lage das gesamte Chaos in den Krieg zu führen---->enormer Aufwand für die Entwickler und Orks bzw DE wären gar nicht mehr nötig gewesen.
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das der überhaupt zur Debatte stand. Ungeteilte Champions entstehen auch nicht gerade von Heute auf Morgen, wenn man sich mal ansieht was Archaon alles leisten musste damit ihn alle Götter als ihren "Erwählten" akzeptieren.
> 
> 
> ...



/sign

Zumal Archaon der Erwählte schlechthin ist...vor ihm gabs nicht viele andere die diesen Status hatten. Auch der Anführer der Tzeentch Horden hat diesen Status nicht, das ist ein großer Champion seines Gottes, nicht jedoch aller vier Chaosgötter...Archaon musste diverse magische Artefakte finden und Prüfungen aller vier  Gottheiten bestehen um Ende von Bel'Akor zum Champion der Götter gekrönt zu werden...

P.S.
Übrigens basiert die War Geschichte auf einer etwas älteren Tabletopkampagne, so zumindest wurde mir es von einem Tabletopkollegen gesagt der schon paar Jahre länger beim Tabletop dabei ist als ich. Obs stimmt oder nicht, ich weiß es nicht, aber das nur am Rande.
Für alle dies interessiert, hier das Modell von Belakor 
http://de.games-workshop.com/storefront/st...&orignav=13


----------



## Holdem (8. Juli 2008)

ES ist nunmal so Khorne hat keine Magier. 
Seine Champions sind ausschliesslich Krieger die ihre Gegner von Angesicht zu Angesicht bekämpfen und nicht feige mit Magie aus der Ferne zerfetzen. .....
"Quelle : irgend ein Wiki über Warhammer"

Ich hoffe dennoch das man in Addons doch in den Genus zu kommen dem Blutgottes zu dienen.


MFG

Holdem


P.S.: Blut für den Blutgott


----------



## Sorzzara (8. Juli 2008)

Ok, nochmaal die Masterfrage des Threads...warum gibt es nur Tzeench? ^^

Und hier ist die Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.secretlivesofmobs.com/index.php?strip_id=9


----------



## Panador (8. Juli 2008)

Ach ja, is mir gar nich aufgefallen, dass das noch keiner gepostet hat. Passt aber schon wie die Faust aufs Auge. Und des stimmt schon, Khorne hat einfach den besten "Slogan"... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!


----------



## Rednoez (14. Juli 2008)

Ich weiss nicht wie ihr das seht...aber wenn es eine Nurgle Klasse gäbe,würd ich sie sofort spielen.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (14. Juli 2008)

Ich find das so süß wie Khorne in Bild 4 "Blood for the Bloodgod" sagt. Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Juli 2008)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wie ihr das seht...aber wenn es eine Nurgle Klasse gäbe,würd ich sie sofort spielen.




dito

Ich fädne nurgle wäre eien schöne alternative gewesen ....

vorallem da bei Zaubern Nurgle ein viel schönerer "Heilerklasse" an sich versprochn hätte....

Soweit ich weiß hab ich mal n shortstory gelesen worin es um einen adligen imerialen geht den es in die chaoswüste oder nach norsca verschlagen hat.
Seine Familie uwurde von bauern gemeuchelt und er war kurz davor an krankheiten zu sterben als er jeden gott anriefih nzu retten ,der willig war ihm zuzuhören.

Irgendwann erhörhte ihn nurgel, gab ihn sein mal und kurierte ihm von gift der krankheit.
Irgendwie war er zwar dennoch infiziert aber seien wunden waren ansich geheilt usw.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> dito
> Ich fädne nurgle wäre eien schöne alternative gewesen ....
> Irgendwann erhörhte ihn nurgel, gab ihn sein mal und kurierte ihm von gift der krankheit.
> Irgendwie war er zwar dennoch infiziert aber seien wunden waren ansich geheilt usw.



Nurgle ein guter Heiler?, auweh paras du hast das falsch interpreitiert, Nurgel heilt niemanden er macht einen resistent gegen Krankheiten indem er einen so sehr mit Krankheiten vollstopft das diese keine wirkung mehr zeigen, bestes beispiel ist der Seuchenklan, kaum fängt man sich eine kleine Jungelkrankheit ein und fleht irgendeinen Gott an das zu beheben kommt Nurgle und gibt ihnen noch viel schlimmer Seuchen.

Nurgle handelt nach einem einfachen Prinzip:

"Der Fluss ist trinkbar, er ist so verschmutzt das die Bakterien darin nicht überleben können"

und irgendwie würde das sich selbst wiedersprechen das Nurgle Krankheiten bekämpft die er selbst schafft. Nurgle ist die Krankheit.


----------



## Aschanty (14. Juli 2008)

So und um die Verwirrung noch komplett zu machen würd ich gern wissen warum sie nicht einfach den 5. Chaosgott (ja es gibt 5 Götter) genommen haben.

Jeder der das Tabletop spielt weiß das ich damit malall (so in der Richtung hieß der) meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (14. Juli 2008)

Weil Malal afaik nicht offiziell verwendet wird? Bin kein TTler, erinnere mich nur aus diversen Wikis an sowas. Außerdem is Malal wohl nicht repräsentativ fürs "normale" Chaos, die bekanntesten und wichtigsten Gestalten sind nun mal die vier.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Juli 2008)

Aschanty schrieb:


> So und um die Verwirrung noch komplett zu machen würd ich gern wissen warum sie nicht einfach den 5. Chaosgott (ja es gibt 5 Götter) genommen haben.
> 
> Jeder der das Tabletop spielt weiß das ich damit malall (so in der Richtung hieß der) meine
> 
> ...



Malal ist leider nicht mehr offizieller Teil des Chaos, wie das kommt gibts unterschiedliche Versionen, ich kenn die Version das der Desinger von vor ca 20-25 Jahren kurz nach der einführung des Chaoshintergrunds bei Warhammer 40k, Games Workshop verlassen hat und die rechte für die verwendung von Malal mitnahm (Geistiges Eigentum und so weiter), darum gibt es nur noch sehr alte Infos von ihm, und deshalb kommt er auch nicht mehr in normalen Geschichten vor.


Und um ihm in dem MMO zu verwenden müsste ihn GW deshalb auch wieder einführen, Mythic kann sich da leider keinen alleingang erlauben, sonst ist raz-faz die Lizenz weg.


----------



## Moagim (14. Juli 2008)

Aschanty schrieb:


> So und um die Verwirrung noch komplett zu machen würd ich gern wissen warum sie nicht einfach den 5. Chaosgott (ja es gibt 5 Götter) genommen haben.
> 
> Jeder der das Tabletop spielt weiß das ich damit malall (so in der Richtung hieß der) meine
> 
> ...



Weil GW keine Lizensrechte an Malal hat. Er darf daher nicht offiziell verwendet werden.
Es gibt zwar immer wieder "Hinweise" und "Andeutungen" auf ihn, aber mehr auch nicht. (In Warhammer 40.000 kommen die Hinweise sogar sehr oft vor ----->Adeptus Mechanicus)


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Juli 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Nurgle ein guter Heiler?, auweh paras du hast das falsch interpreitiert, Nurgel heilt niemanden er macht einen resistent gegen Krankheiten indem er einen so sehr mit Krankheiten vollstopft das diese keine wirkung mehr zeigen, bestes beispiel ist der Seuchenklan, kaum fängt man sich eine kleine Jungelkrankheit ein und fleht irgendeinen Gott an das zu beheben kommt Nurgle und gibt ihnen noch viel schlimmer Seuchen.
> 
> Nurgle handelt nach einem einfachen Prinzip:
> 
> ...




klignt doch wunderbar =)

Was dich nicht umbrignt,heilt dich in den augen der Chaosgötter



Blood for the bloodgod !


----------



## Damatar (14. Juli 2008)

dabei sind die korn anhänger echt cool find ich zumindest im tabletoop


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> dabei sind die korn anhänger echt cool find ich zumindest im tabletoop





ich fidn Slanesh viel besser udn ich werd auch iefnach im Spiel gegen tzench aufbegehren und bei jeder Gelegenheit Slanesh preisen ...


----------



## Damatar (14. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> ich fidn Slanesh viel besser udn ich werd auch iefnach im Spiel gegen tzench aufbegehren und bei jeder Gelegenheit Slanesh preisen ...


jedem sein geschmack, die idee das zu korumpieren auf diesse weiße ist ne überlegung wert^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Juli 2008)

wer dnekt den ans korumpieren ...ich denke an nette dämonetten mit groooßen ...ehm..herzen =)

außerdem  spricht sich slanesh für Drogen, fallusobjekte udn andere fiesheiten aus, die meine innere schwarze seele stark ansprechen...




PS.: Der Postersteller weißt hiermit ausdrücklich daraufhin das er die benutzung von Drogen oder fallusobjekten jeglicher art weder wünscht noch unterstützt.


----------



## Damatar (14. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> wer dnekt den ans korumpieren ...ich denke an nette dämonetten mit groooßen ...ehm..herzen =)
> 
> außerdem  spricht sich slanesh für Drogen, fallusobjekte udn andere fiesheiten aus, die meine innere schwarze seele stark ansprechen...
> 
> ...


hehe ja stimmt^^ is auch ne nette sache, ich bevorzuge halt korn wegen der wildheit, den hang zum bluttvergiessen, und den richtig fetten rüssis die echte hingucker sind, zudem find ich die in rot echt doll


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> hehe ja stimmt^^ is auch ne nette sache, ich bevorzuge halt korn wegen der wildheit, den hang zum bluttvergiessen, und den richtig fetten rüssis die echte hingucker sind, zudem find ich die in rot echt doll



lass das keinen verbraucherschützer oder CSU anhänger hören. die lesen dort magische dinge herraus...vorallem dein drang zu Wildheit und blutvergiesen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (14. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> lass das keinen verbraucherschützer oder CSU anhänger hören. die lesen dort magische dinge herraus...vorallem dein drang zu Wildheit und blutvergiesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol ach ganz ehrlich diese folkverhetzer könn mir mall. wer weis was die so treiben wens dunkel wird ;-P


----------



## Sorzzara (15. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> ich fidn Slanesh viel besser udn ich werd auch iefnach im Spiel gegen tzench aufbegehren und bei jeder Gelegenheit Slanesh preisen ...




Warte bis ich und meine Zelotenfreunde dich in die Finger kriegen Freundchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du wirst dir noch wünschen, dass dich die Hexenjäger erwischt hätten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Warte bis ich und meine Zelotenfreunde dich in die Finger kriegen Freundchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lol ich und meine anhänger kenne da ne super taktik



"Süß und knuddlig, Leute.....süß und knuddlig"


----------



## Sorzzara (15. Juli 2008)

Bist du Kovalski oder mehr Rico?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Juli 2008)

eher Private ,weil Smudo den spricht ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Juli 2008)

Zieht euch einen Frack an wenn ihr Pinguine spielen wollt, oder ihr frag ganz höflich Tzzzentch ob er ein paar Mutationen in die Richtung übrig hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mehr so ein Rosa Flauschehorror wie Kirby


----------



## Sorzzara (15. Juli 2008)

Wir könnten jetzt ein Gebet an Tzeench richten, auf dass er uns alle in Pinguine verwandelt...


----------



## Eratur (15. Juli 2008)

mhhh, gäbe bestimmt einen coolen Film. 

Happy Feet, based by Tzeentch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann mir auch schon die Handlung vorstellen, lügen, intrigen ...

Würde den Film sofort sehen wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (15. Juli 2008)

...Und eine Menge an leichtbekleideten Jungfrauen, die wir im Namen unseres grossen Gottes opfern können....ich liebe es Zelot zu sein ^^


----------



## Eratur (15. Juli 2008)

Pinguine des Tzeentch, wo die Zeloten Pinguine Jungfrauen Opfern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das kann nur ein Hit werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Juli 2008)

und private springt rein "für slanesh!!1elf" ..."Blutorgie" ..udn dan ngibs swinger pinguin party


PS.:ritzen sich zeloten nich tselbst ? ..hör ich da ein kleines "Emo!!" ?


----------



## Sorzzara (16. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> PS.:ritzen sich zeloten nich tselbst ? ..hör ich da ein kleines "Emo!!" ?




Wie schon weiter oben gesagt Paras...warte bis wir dich in die Finger kriegen...du kennst doch sicher diese Schöne Pyramide mit dem Leuchtenden Strahl, mitten in der Inevitable City? Ja? Weisst du auch, wessen Seele den Strahl die nächsten 2 Jahre speisen wird? Nein? Na, dass wirst du dann schon rausfinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*afk Opferdolch Polieren*


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ja inzwischen mit meiner Theroie beschäftigt das Nintendo heimlich von Games Workshop übernommen wurde, der zusammenhang ist offensichtlich, dies hier ist Kirby von Nintendo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier ein Horror von Games Workshop




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich jedenfalls bin überzeugt, NINTENDO IST CHAOS, Bowser ist nur eine andere Form des Blutgottes, Prinzessin Peach ist Slaanesh, Mario ist die Verkörperung Sigmars, und Wario der Auserwählte des Chaos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was haltet ihr von meiner Theorie?


----------



## PARAS.ID (16. Juli 2008)

sie stinkt zum himmel ^^


----------



## Eratur (16. Juli 2008)

Wenn die Theroie Stinkt und dich Krank macht, dann stimmt sie ja nur umso mehr. Dann muss Nurgle ja auch noch drin sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (16. Juli 2008)

So unrecht hat er ja nicht...hat Kirby sich nciht immer verwandelt wenn er irgendein Viech verschluckt hat? In Kirbys Dreamland 2 gabs glaub ich immer eine neue Fähigkeit, je nachdem was er als letztes gefressen hat. Das klingt seeeeehr nach dem grossen Mutator  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (16. Juli 2008)

ganz klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Juli 2008)

Nach dem mich alle für Verrückt halten, machen wir mit einem weiteren Thema weiter, Prominenten Bashen in WAR, jeder kennt das von WoW, "Hey da ist Kel Thusad, hey da ist Kael Thas, hey da ist Vash, hey da ist Illidan, los haut sie für loot um" und so weiter.

Wie wäre es also mit einer 6er Instanz, bockschwer, und der endgegner ist ..... NAGASH ^^


----------



## LoC_Ruin (16. Juli 2008)

naja, Nagash mit 6 leuten? könnt schwer werden ^^


----------



## Rosengarten (16. Juli 2008)

Dafür bräuchte man ne ganze Armee, könnte ja also dann mal so ne Art PvE-Festung werden die geraidet werden muss, aber da fehlt dann wieder PvP. SOmit müsste man eigentlich nur die Untoten als 3.Fraktion reinbringen und Nagahs als ihren König hinstellen, schwubs kann man ihn raiden. Wäre doch mal was tolles...Ordnung und Zerstörung streiten sich darum wer zuerst die Unotenfeste legen darf........ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (16. Juli 2008)

Mit der hife von Slanesh,dem allmächtigen, geht alles ;D

vertraut nurnicht auf die spinner von Zeloten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Juli 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> naja, Nagash mit 6 leuten? könnt schwer werden ^^



naja spätestens mit Woltk wird einer der Aspektdrachen von 25 Leuten gelegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , und Nagash hat ja nur auf der ganzen Welt die Untoten erschaffen ^^


----------



## Sorzzara (17. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Mit der hife von Slanesh,dem allmächtigen, geht alles ;D
> 
> vertraut nurnicht auf die spinner von Zeloten
> 
> ...




Die Zelotenspinner treffen sich dann nach deiner Opferung auf ein Bierchen mit den Zeloten vom lieben Slanesh...ich denke das wird ne laaaaaaaaaaange Nacht werden     

--> Typische Slaanesh Zelotin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (17. Juli 2008)

Da glaub ich muss ich dir wiedersprechen Sorzzara schaut mehr aus wie ne dämonette des slanesh für mich halt^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (17. Juli 2008)

Das ist eine Dämonette des Slaanesh.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> Da glaub ich muss ich dir wiedersprechen Sorzzara schaut mehr aus wie ne dämonette des slanesh für mich halt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für ne Dämonette ist sie zu menschlich, eher eine Zelotin die schon im rang aufgestiegen ist, Dämonenten haben eigentlich keine Rüstung wie am Linken arm, und da der rechte auch nur eine mutierte Schere ist und nicht mit dem restlichen Körper zusammenpasst ist es eine Zelotin.


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Juli 2008)

Dummerweise ist es eine dämonette ;D 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Somit glaub ich kau mdas meine Haremsdämonetten sich mit irgendwelchen mutator-gesockz rumtreiben ;D
Auch ihr werdet den Herren der Laster und gelüste dienen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Für den Chaosprinzen


----------



## Sorzzara (17. Juli 2008)

Es ist in der Tat eine Dämonette, und eine nette noch dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich soll dem Prinzen übrigens ausrichten, wenner nicht brav is gibts kein Taschengeld mehr von Papa Tzeench, und wer kauft ihm dann sein Dope? ^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Juli 2008)

maybe the pope?


----------



## Soilent (17. Juli 2008)

Ich muss mich an dieser Stelle beim TE bedanken. Nicht das er irgendwas informatives von sich gegeben hätte, nein, er hat die Cracks unter Euch scheinbar animiert Ihr Wissen einmal der breiten Öffentlichkeit Kund zu tun. 

Ich gehöre eher zu den Leuten, die sich ein Spiel kaufen, es eine Weile spielen und dann entscheiden ob es gefällt oder nicht. Auch informiere ich mich vorab nicht gezielt, was Klassen etc angeht. Ich nehme das an Infos mit, was man halt im "vorbeilesen" aufschnappt.

Nachdem ich hier nun den gesamten Thread durchgeackert habe, bin ich wirklich gespannt auf WAR ! Das gesamte System gefällt mir, zumindest denke ich das im Moment. Ja, ich habe auch seeehr lange WoW gespielt, aber wohl eher wegen der Leute mit denen ich zusammen gespielt habe und dem Spass, neue Herausforderungen an zu gehen. Leider haben Items und "rumgefarme" zuletzt meinen Spielspass zerstört (oder ich habe ihn mir selber zerstört, wie mans nimmt)

Falls die gesamte Gilde LOD aus noch mehr solcher Leuten besteht, die hier wirklich mit einer Engelsgeduld alles immer wieder erklären, weiss ich auch wo ich mich wohl bewerben werde, falls mir das Spiel wirklich liegen sollte und Spass bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NEIN, dies ist keine Drohung !

Nun Euch allen einen hoffentlich weiterhin angenehmen Abend !

Ein gespannter Soilent


----------



## Sorzzara (17. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> maybe the pope?




What a Joke!


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Juli 2008)

Soilent schrieb:


> Falls die gesamte Gilde LOD aus noch mehr solcher Leuten besteht, die hier wirklich mit einer Engelsgeduld alles immer wieder erklären, weiss ich auch wo ich mich wohl bewerben werde,




mach das nicht ..ich hab gehört die leute von LoD sidn alle vol larrogant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wärs mit einer Bewerbung beim  UCP


----------



## Rosengarten (17. Juli 2008)

@Paris
Man will sich Mitglieder sichern,, wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Aussage über LoD mag ja stimmen, aber davon sollte sich ja jeder selbst überzeugen dürfen.


----------



## Aldaric87 (17. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> mach das nicht ..ich hab gehört die leute von LoD sidn alle vol larrogant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hach gott, sag mir bitte das dasn Spaß von dir war, weil ich lieg grad kichernd unterm Tisch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. Juli 2008)

Die meisten WAR Fans in diesem Forum sind sehr nett, die jungs von LoD haben aber stellenweise eine Gedult wie sie nicht üblich ist, nennen wir das Kind beim Namen: Moagim und Blackstorm666, ich bin sicher die meisten hätten Blackstorm nach der 5 Seite voller fragen erschlagen wärend Moagim noch ruhig geblieben ist, und ich merke grad das wir auch langsam einen Hang zur selbstbeweihräucherung entwickeln als lassen wir das lieber erst mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaratres (17. Juli 2008)

ich hoff du glaubs mir nextes mal gleich vamillion wen ich was sag   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  den dämonetten san ja frauen und brauche  ein paar weilbiche reize(hände natürlich san kein reize) aber gibs ja in alle arten^^


----------



## Blackstorm666 (18. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> dito
> 
> Ich fädne nurgle wäre eien schöne alternative gewesen ....
> 
> ...




Also ich unterstütze ja immernoch das Khorne der beste Gott ist gut ok es gibt keine magie ähnlichen Klassen aber in war hat wieso jede rasse ihre eigenen klassen,außerdem is Khorne am bekanntesten


----------



## Sorzzara (18. Juli 2008)

(...) ZENSIERT (...)


----------



## Blackstorm666 (18. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> (...) ZENSIERT (...)



mhh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juli 2008)

Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> mhh?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm.... du hast gerade einem eifrigen Anhänger der Dunklen Götter vorgeschlagen alle bis auf den stumpfesten zu streichen, das ist als ob man einem Khorne Berserker vorschlägt seinen blutbeschmierten Plattenpanzer gegen ein kleindsames Tütü mit der Aufschrift I <3 Slaanesh auszutauschen.

Das ist ein absolutes NoGo, wer das Chaos wirklich liebt dem ist es egal unter welchem Gottesbanner er in die Schlacht zieht, darum bin ich nicht geeignet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich komm mit Nurgle nicht so klar.


----------



## Sorzzara (18. Juli 2008)

Oh, Stumpf ist Khorne keineswegs...er liebt die Kampkunst, vorrangig solche mit grossen Äxten, und belohnt typische Kriegertugenden, ála:

- Tapferkeit
- Loyalität
- Mut
- Geschick im Umgang mit Waffen


Und seine grossen Dämonen sehen verdammt cool aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dicht gefolgt von Tzeenchs riesengeiern, und den Hütern der Geheimnisse ...




Mir persönlichg ist er zu wenig...hintergründig...Khornes Motive sind jedem von Anfang an klar, er intrigiert nicht wirklich (zumindest sieht es für mich so aus) und ist nicht...wie soll ichs ausdrücken, er ist mir zu wenig fies. Klar, es hat schon was fieses wenn eine rotgepanzerte Truppe aus Berserkern eine friedliche Kleinstadt samt Bewohnern in Maulgerechte Stückchen schnetzelt ... aber wirklich fies wäre, die Stadt zu unterwandern, die Hälfte der Bewohner zu Verderben, ein paar weitere schrecklich mutieren zu lassen, und dann aus der ersten Reihe Logenplatz zuzusehen, wie sich die Stadtbewohner gegenseitig zerfleischen...um die überlebenden schliesslich in die eigenen Truppen einzugliedern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
DAS ist fies, that´s Tzeenchs Style ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juli 2008)

Khorne ist halt geradeausweg, du weist immer wo du bist, zu nah oder zu weit weg, entweder bist du gut genug oder du stirbst, das ist es was mir an Khorne gefällt.

Wärend Tzeentch der unglaubliche Taktiker ist der eigentlich am Grünen Tisch schon die Schlacht entscheidet, Nurgle der jenige der die Feinde an einer Seuche zugrunde gehen lässt, und Slaanesh am liebsten jeden einzelnen feindlichen Soldaten persönlich im Zweikampf besiegen würde, ist Khorne der General ist der auf den Tisch haut und die Feinde in einem einzigen riesigen Frontalangriff zerschmettern würden.

Und nun kann man sich seinen Favoriten raussuchen. Bist du mehr der Taktiker >> Tzzentch, würdest du eher alles aufgrund deiner überragenden Fähigkeiten selbst erledigen >> Slaanesh, Biochemiker und Viren bevorzugst >> Nurgle, oder geradeaus einem Feind gegenübertritts und ihm den Schädel einschlägst >> Khorne.

Und Khorne mag zwar Waffen, aber ihm reicht es wenn man damit tötet, die Perfektionisten sind die anhänger Slaanesh, die in allem Perfekt werden wollen, in der Schönheit wie im Kämpfen.


----------



## Panador (18. Juli 2008)

Hm... Slaanesh die feindlichen Soldaten lieber persönlich... "im Zweikampf besiegen würde". *hust* Eh schon wissen, Slaanesh und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juli 2008)

Panador schrieb:


> Hm... Slaanesh die feindlichen Soldaten lieber persönlich... "im Zweikampf besiegen würde". *hust* Eh schon wissen, Slaanesh und so...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja der gute alte Ab 18 Hintergrund von Slaanesh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , sie es so, die Soldaten von Slaanesh sind Gottverdammte Perfektionisten, sie sind der Schwarze Ritter der durch die Lande zieht und jeden herausfordert um einen zu finden der ihm ebenbürtig ist, und wenn sie ihn besiegt haben sind sie stärker geworden, und ziehen weiter um einen noch stärkeren zu finden, egal was du machst als anhänger Slaanesh, treib es in die Perfektion.
Je weiter du auf einem Pfad der verderbtheit gehts, desto mehr verlierst du deine Seele, und den verlorenen Teil ist ein Opfer an Slaanesh, und wenn du keine mehr hast bist du entweder Tot oder nur noch eine ausgebrannte Hülle der sowieso alles egal ist.


----------



## PARAS.ID (18. Juli 2008)

naj gut ber den Aspekt des "verbesserns" oder perfektionierens fidneste so ziemlich bei allen Chaoschampions ^^


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> naj gut ber den Aspekt des "verbesserns" oder perfektionierens fidneste so ziemlich bei allen Chaoschampions ^^



schon aber da kommt das einfach mit der Macht, aber Slaanesh sieht nur auf die besten seiner Diener herab, also musst du in dem was du machst der beste der besten sein, sei es der Künstler der derart großartige Werke schafft das selbst ein Elf zu heulen anfängt, oder der Krieger der die absolute Meisterschaft mit seiner Waffe erringt, so fängt es an.
Dann kommt das Gefühl einen Triumphes, dieses Glücksgefühl wie bei der einnahme von Drogen, und das will man wieder erreichen, indem man das was man macht noch in größerem ausmaß zelebriert, ob nun eine Orgie oder den Gegner auf dem Schlachtfeld langsam ausbluten zu lassen, und der Teufelskreis zieht sich immer weiter nach oben durch. 
Und am Ende wird man in den Dämonenstand erhoben oder wird fallen gelassen.


----------



## Zaratres (18. Juli 2008)

Und ich dacht immer seit ich über 10 jahre warhammer TT spiele Slaanesh:Slaanesh, der Dunkle Prinz des Chaos, ist der jüngste der vier Chaosgötter. Er ist unter einer Vielzahl von Namen bekannt, unter ihnen Shornaal und Lanshor. Der Herr der Freuden ist der Patron aller schönen und verführerischen Dinge. Er ist der Meister der Exzesse und der kreativen Energien und sein Einflussbereich erstreckt sich auch über die Musik, Kunst und Leidenschaft. Er ist die Verkörperung des Genusses in all seiner Form.

Hoff keiner nimmt das böse auf aber hab so das gefühl als würden paar leute nit wissen für was Slaanesh steht.

Schaut mal auf die seite und lest euch das duch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : http://www.games-workshop.de/warhammer/voe...e/slaanesh.shtm


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juli 2008)

Oh verdammt :/ ich merk gerade ich war bei Warhammer 40k, das tut mir jetzt leid, hier etwas fälschlichere Infos verbeitet zu haben, warscheinlich schreibe ich nur gerne 

Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (18. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> Und ich dacht immer seit ich über 10 jahre warhammer TT spiele Slaanesh:Slaanesh, der Dunkle Prinz des Chaos, ist der jüngste der vier Chaosgötter. Er ist unter einer Vielzahl von Namen bekannt, unter ihnen Shornaal und Lanshor. Der Herr der Freuden ist der Patron aller schönen und verführerischen Dinge. Er ist der Meister der Exzesse und der kreativen Energien und sein Einflussbereich erstreckt sich auch über die Musik, Kunst und Leidenschaft. Er ist die Verkörperung des Genusses in all seiner Form.
> 
> Hoff keiner nimmt das böse auf aber hab so das gefühl als würden paar leute nit wissen für was Slaanesh steht.




und ich würde meinen wiki warwohl dein Freund, Klugscheißer ;D


ganz ehrlich .... ich kenn das TT auch ausreichend genug deswegen brauchst du hiern icht mit copy & paste texten zu kommen.


----------



## Zaratres (18. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> und ich würde meinen wiki warwohl dein Freund, Klugscheißer ;D
> 
> 
> ganz ehrlich .... ich kenn das TT auch ausreichend genug deswegen brauchst du hiern icht mit copy & paste texten zu kommen.



-.- will nicht klugscheißen  sonder nicht das hir Slaanesh falsch dagestelt wird weil das so stehen zu lassen würder mir der dunkle prinz nie verzeihen (copy geht halt schneller)...aber sag ich halt nix mehr ....^^


----------



## Tomminocka (18. Juli 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> 3. Bitte sag mir, dass du dich mit deiner Schreibweise und den Satzzeichen im Forum verirrt hast. Man kann halt mal WAR mit WoW verwechseln.



Du reduzierst dich gerade selbst. Deine eingeschränkt Sicht- und Denkweise kannst du gern für dich behalten.

Solch ein Denken kann man auch mit anderen Aspekten in Verbindung bringen: Jene, die Amokläufe den angeblichen Gewaltspielen zuordnen.

Stell dich nicht über andere Menschen, das Prinzip der Herrenrasse ist zum Glück bereits gescheitert.


----------



## Sorzzara (18. Juli 2008)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Du reduzierst dich gerade selbst. Deine eingeschränkt Sicht- und Denkweise kannst du gern für dich behalten.
> 
> Solch ein Denken kann man auch mit anderen Aspekten in Verbindung bringen: Jene, die Amokläufe den angeblichen Gewaltspielen zuordnen.
> 
> Stell dich nicht über andere Menschen, das Prinzip der Herrenrasse ist zum Glück bereits gescheitert.




"Gerade" ist gut...der von dir zitierte Post ist fast genau einen Monat her

Postnekromantie überlässt man am besten Nagash  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nächstes mal bitte den GANZEN Thread im Kontext lesen, und nicht irgendwo was rauszitieren  THX  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juli 2008)

Eraluan1 schrieb:


> Moagim hat recht (wie immer)
> 
> Die Zwerge wurden von den Alten sehr magieresistent gemacht doch leider haben die Alten irgend was verzapft und deshalb können die Zwerge keine Magie anwenden sondern nur Runen schmieden.



Nope, Chaoszwerge sind korrumpierte Zwerge und beherrschen die Magie sehr wohl. Sie haben mit Zwergen und deren Runen rein garnichts zu tun.




Blackstorm666 schrieb:


> Also ich unterstütze ja immernoch das Khorne der beste Gott ist gut ok es gibt keine magie ähnlichen Klassen aber in war hat wieso jede rasse ihre eigenen klassen,außerdem is Khorne am bekanntesten



Nope, wer Khorne kennt, kennt auch die anderen und das er bei Leuten wie dir am besten ankommt ist reine Geschmackssache, ich persönlich bin Slaaneshanhänger (zum. was das TT angeht).

Btw ist Nagash nicht in einer schlafenden Trance? Der Kollege macht garnix, wenn doch könnte das ziemlich apokalyptische Ausmaße erreichen. Stellt euch nur vor er holt Archaon von den toten zurück, hrhr als Zombie versteht sich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Juli 2008)

Dazu müsste Archaon erstmal Tod sein, im moment sieht es eher danach aus das er bei einem Haufen Kamillentee in der Bronzefestung steckt, und darauf wartet das ihm die Chaosgötter erlauben sich wieder blicken zu lassen wo ihm doch Grimgork derart den Arsch aufgerissten hat.


----------



## Dharek (28. Juli 2008)

Joa, Grimgork hat ihn gemoscht...
nachdem er sich bereits mit 3 Armen rumgeschlagen hatte... und durch den Schlagabtausch mit Valten total am Ende war...


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Juli 2008)

Glaubst du das interessiert einen Ork ob der Gegner völlig KO zur Schlacht erscheint?, oder ob er nur auf dich gewartet hat? ^^

Archaon war da, Grimgork hatt in soweit besiegt das er ihn hätte töten können, und das reicht den Orks um zu beweisen das sie die Besten der Besten sind. Andere Meinungen zählen nicht.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, der lebt ja noch - dachte: besiegt = tot.
Naja Grimgork ftw!


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Juli 2008)

EHh  wer hat den miesen Thread wiederbelebt?
ich hab mich schon gefreut als er auf Seite 2 war .....


----------



## Sorzzara (28. Juli 2008)

Deathstyle wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bööööööser Deathstyle ^^


Es gibt wohl ein paar so Threads, die ewiges Leben gepachtet haben.


----------



## Möh1 (28. Juli 2008)

Archaon wird wiedererscheinen und den orks dann mächtig auf die fresse kloppen ^^


----------



## Zaratres (28. Juli 2008)

ich sag nur Archaon<Grimgork ,  Nagash>all selbt die großen dämonen müssen bei nagash klein beigeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Juli 2008)

Zaratres schrieb:


> ich sag nur Archaon<Grimgork ,  Nagash>all selbt die großen dämonen müssen bei nagash klein beigeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Word!
Das was ich so über Nagash gelesen hab ist OBERGEIL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Juli 2008)

Huch, der war ganz oben, wohl auf Seite 2.. Argh :/
Njo hab ich net drauf geachtet.

Vielleicht bauen sie mal iwann wieder diese Ubermodelle ein, cool wärs wenn Nagash, Vlad usw. wiederkommen würden.


----------



## Zaratres (28. Juli 2008)

Vlad is im neuen armeebuch *hust* ich kenn zwar den alten nit aber der neue kann bei 2+ wieder auferstehen nach einem tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (1 mal)
zurück zu nagash(ich weis hir solts um chaos götter gehen^^)
hir mal 3 schöne bilder des großen necromanten

http://whfb.lexicanum.de/mediawiki/images/...gash_Grafik.jpg

http://whfb.lexicanum.de/mediawiki/images/...orianKniep.jpeg

http://logs.dyndns.dk/pictures/Nagash.jpg

hf ,)


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juli 2008)

Unser Vampirspieler hat das neue Buch noch nicht, früher war der nur mit seiner Frau Isabella spielbar und wenn ich sage das es ein zu-Fuß-Modell für 975 Punkte ist, kannst du dir vorstellen was der kann (800 Pkt. Vlad und 175 Pkt. Isabella).

Die Gamesday Miniatur von Nagash ist echt der Hammer!


----------



## Sorzzara (29. Juli 2008)

Die Threadnekromantie die hier betrieben wird übrigens auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Die Threadnekromantie die hier betrieben wird übrigens auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist ja jetzt auch noch unglaublich relevant wenn der Thread schonwieder oben ist.


----------



## HGVermillion (29. Juli 2008)

Sehet meine Sig und fangt an zu Lernen!!!, ist ja schlimm mit euch


----------



## Hisime (1. August 2008)

Also ich hab mir das ganze jetzt innerhalb von ner stunde durch gelesen und muss sagen: PUH ich bin erschöpft^^ Teilweise unterm Tisch gelegen, teilweise geweint.

Was 1 Frage die dumm gestellt ist für eine Ignoranz, Intolleranz, Inkompetenz und Intelligenz in einer Kettenreaktion auslösen kann, bei der noch dümmere Fragen hervorkommen, ist, finde ich, wahrhaft UNGLAUBLICH!


Aber das Beste fand ich immer noch ist:
Wenn jeder Tank glaubt, brüllend mit einem Zweihänder fuchtelnd ganz großartig im PvP zu sein....dann können wir uns gleich einsargen lassen.


Abgesehen davon frage ich mich, warum nicht direkt jemand einen Link zur Offizielen GW-Seite gepostet hat, ich glaube dann wäre hier manchen einiges erspart geblieben.

Respekt an Moagim ich hätte es nicht so lange ausgehalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn ich mir Nagash gegen DAS CHAOS vorstellen würde, hmmm (bin zwar Undeadfan UNDEAD for LIVE!^^) würde ich aber sagen das Chaos würde gewinnen, das Chaos ist allgegenwertig und die mächtigste Macht. (auch wenns komisch klingt keine bessere Formolierung gefunden^^) Es würde vieleicht ein harte Schlacht werden aber in Endeffekt würde, denke ich, Nagash verlieren.

Mir ist es egal das es nur Tzeentch gibt, aber es er, Der wandler der Wege, kommt selten in den spielen vor in denen es allgemein um Warhammer geht.


Ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich einen Chaosbarbaren spielen und wenn ich einen Chosen sehe, der mit nem 2H fuchtelnd auf dem Schlachtfeld steht, würde ich sofort die Seiten wechseln um ihn umzumettern oder ich würde mich vor lachen am Boden krümmen müssen.^^


Wollte einfach nur mal meinen Senf dazu geben.^^





Da es spät ist sind evnteulle Rehtscreibfeler gewolt und ihr kont sie bealten^^


----------



## Teax51 (1. August 2008)

Phew, alle 17 Seiten in 1 1/2 stunden gelesen und ich muss echt sagen , ich weiß nicht ob ich weinen oder lachen soll. Ich finde es irgendwie lustig wie er im Endeffekt immer und immer wieder die selbe Frage stellt, und sich dann noch angegriffen fühlt , allerdings finde ich es zum heulen das er in meiner Stadt wohnt. Vllt. ist er sogar mein Nachbar? O.o

Spaß bei seite , finde eher schlimm das wegen vielen Leuten wie ihn ich (ja ich bin auch 14 jahre alt) oft aus Sachen ausgegrenzt werde in MMORPG´s weil die meisten Leute denken "Hm , erst 14 der ist bestimmt ein Kiddy". Es mag eingebildet klingen aber ich denke ich bin einer der wenigen in meinem Alter der eine geistige Reife besitzt.

mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noriana (1. August 2008)

Wer würde von sich selbst nicht behaupten, dass er geistige Reife besitzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patso (10. August 2008)

ich ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich hab net alle 17 seiten gelesen ab seite 12 wars mir zu blöd... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. August 2008)

Irgendwie ist heute wirklich der Tag der Threadnekromantie, oder? ^^

VERMILLION! DEINE SIGNATUR! Du wirst gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. August 2008)

Der Thread sollte halt nicht in vergessenheit geraten, wir können ihn immer posten wenn mal wieder jemand wissen will was es heist jemandem mit Scheunenklappen WAR zu erklären, Moagim hat sich warscheinlich damit ein Denkmal gesetzt ^^

und für alle andern Gilt bitte die letzte Zeile aus meiner Sig

TADAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

|||vvv ||
|| vv ||
|||  v |||

Edith: Ich ändere da nix drann, wenn sich die leute die Sig nicht anschauhen nützt es sowieso nix, aber groß und Rot passt es nicht.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. August 2008)

Die sig ist unter seinem Pic so versteckt ^^

die sollte man groß und rot hervorheben

Und nur so nebenbei...

Ich schau mir lieber die Penis enlargement spam mails an als diesen Thread


----------



## (-Ragman-) (11. August 2008)

Targuss schrieb:


> So. Er hat die Linie jetzt eindeutig überschritten. Ehm. Tja was macht man da. Jemand Vorschläge?



Wir jagen Ihn über das Schlachtfeld und hauen Ihm eine Axt in den Nacken.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. August 2008)

*HEUL* es hört einfach nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiroc (11. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> *HEUL* es hört einfach nicht auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hört es auch nich’, denn ich muss auch noch waz sag’n...da Chaoz Götta sin’ blöd. Gork un’ Mork sin’ viel stärka un’ größa!


----------



## TrueMorgor (21. September 2008)

Threadnekromantie 4tw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Im Comic der bei der CE dabei ist, sieht man, warum Tzeentch Truppen das Chaos anführen.

Btw.: Es kommen im Spiel genug NPCs usw. der Anderen Götter vor und man kann seine Rüstung umfärben. Wer unbedingt Khorne etc. spielen will kann sich bei entsprechender Wahl relativ nahe "hinfärben".^^


----------



## Rednoez (8. Oktober 2008)

Frodoooo schmeiss den Thread ins Feuer!!!!!


----------



## Elindir (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage die einigermassen mit dem Thema übereinstimmt

nach seite 2 wurde heftig diskutiert, dass GOA nix an der Geschichte von Warhammer fantasy (ja fantasy, denn einfach "warhammer" könnte auch 40k sein) ändern darf. Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen das es Mändliche Dunkelelfen Zauberer gibt. Das gibts aber NICHT! Malekit hat allen Männer den Umgang mit magie verboten. 

Naja ist eigentlich net so schlimm, wer spielt schon ein M Zauberer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich Spiele jedenfalls eine Weibliche Zauberin


----------



## Sethek (10. Oktober 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Frage die einigermassen mit dem Thema übereinstimmt
> 
> nach seite 2 wurde heftig diskutiert, dass GOA nix an der Geschichte von Warhammer fantasy (ja fantasy, denn einfach "warhammer" könnte auch 40k sein) ändern darf. Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen das es Mändliche Dunkelelfen Zauberer gibt. Das gibts aber NICHT! Malekit hat allen Männer den Umgang mit magie verboten.
> 
> ...



Ahum, das stimmt so - eigentlich. Malekith wurde prophezeit, daß er dereinst von einem Zauberer erschlagen (oder gebraten/gefroren/whatever) würde, also hat er fllugs allen Männern verboten, die Winde der Magie zu nutzen. Magiebegabte Neugeborene werden afaik Khaine geopfert, wenn ich da jetzt nichts vollkommen verbuxel.

Warum es trotzdem "geht"? Man spielt in Warhammer online nur ein "fiktives" Haus, nämlich Uthorin, daß es im Fluff so eigentlich nicht gibt. Zur dunkelelfischen Lebensart und Denkweise passt es perfekt, daß sich ein ehrgeiziges Haus nach dem 11. Gebot richtet, "Lass Dich nicht erwischen", und eben einen gewissen Teil seiner männlichen magiebgegabten Kinder nicht umbringt, sondern im stillen Kellerraum sammelt.

Jetzt kommt der Krieg, also meldet man sich beim großen Obermufti mit folgendem Plan: Man lässt die Männchen, die man natürlich nur unter strengster Aufsicht und nur zum Wohle des Hexenkönigs gesammelt hat, als Speerspitze auf die Insel - da dürfen sie die Hochelfen dezimieren und dabei selbst ausradiert werden. Was wider erwarten überlebt wird eben nach dem Sieg geopfert. Malekith hängt derweilen in Naggarond ab, ist von der Prophezeiung also mal nicht unmittelbar betroffen.

Der Dunkelelfische Opportunismus würde damit absolut konform gehen. Die Schlagkraft der Dunkelelfen verstärkt sich und damit Malekiths Aussichten, Ulthuan zu erobern, Haus Uthorin hat enorm an Macht gewonnen, grad gegenüber Arkaneth - ist also ne win-win-situation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmara (11. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oh man ihr pampigen 2Hand Tanks... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (20. Oktober 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> Naja ist eigentlich net so schlimm, wer spielt schon ein M Zauberer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




besser wär wohl die frage wer spiel in war schon nen männlichen elfen übrigens einer der gründe warum ich kein jünger spiel ich find das modell vom männlichen dunkelelf einfach nur... und nen weiblichen jünger passt für mich iwie net ins spiel (weiß auch garnet ob des geht)


----------



## Noronion (20. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also blackstorm,    ich will aber immernoch eine fundirte quelle dazu das khorne nen magier hat, abadon und konsorten zählen nich nich ungeteilte champions sowie fast alle charaktermodelle ausm tabletop,


zu dem, rest, hab bis seite 9 gelesen, hab das gefühl ihr füttert einen troll aber vom feinsten.


----------



## shartas (20. Oktober 2008)

fütterten falls du mal aufs datum geschaut haben  solltest  aber der thread ist so genial das er einfach von zeit zu zeit mal wiederbelebt werden muss^^


----------



## Skatero (24. Oktober 2008)

shartas schrieb:


> fütterten falls du mal aufs datum geschaut haben  solltest  aber der thread ist so genial das er einfach von zeit zu zeit mal wiederbelebt werden muss^^




Jop, du hast Recht.


----------



## antileet (25. Oktober 2008)

zomg... was für ein bescheuertes diskussions-thema... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (31. Oktober 2008)

*Diskussion herbeizauber* WER WAR ZUERST DA, DER ORKPILZ ODER DER ORK?


----------



## WolliMolli (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich schätze der Orkpilz, der wurde von den Alten bestimmt vergessen als sie die Warhammer Welt verlassen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thymeuse (31. Oktober 2008)

WolliMolli schrieb:


> Ich schätze der Orkpilz, der wurde von den Alten bestimmt vergessen als sie die Warhammer Welt verlassen haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Streber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaMosha (8. November 2008)

Das is das erstma, dass mein Hexenjäger was wiederbelebt hat...


----------



## beN.! (8. November 2008)

OMG Troll dich raus hier und grab den Thread wieder ein.


----------



## Rheagar (9. November 2008)

Eigentlich schade das nicht Slaanesh zum "Hauptgott" erkoren wurde. 
Dann hätte der Magus jetzt bestimmt einen Penisdämon.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. November 2008)

Im Dienste der ATGB, der "AntiThreadGrabschändereiBewegung" frage ich...
*
BEI DER MACHT VON GRAYSKULL, WER WAR DAS?*


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Im Dienste der ATGB, der "AntiThreadGrabschändereiBewegung" frage ich...
> *
> BEI DER MACHT VON GRAYSKULL, WER WAR DAS?*



Ich nicht.


----------

